# Unsoziales Verhalten in Szenarien



## Rorgak (24. Februar 2009)

Guten Morgen Comm,

ich weiß das es schon den ein oder anderen Thread dazu gibt, aber meine gemachte Erfahrung in den letzten Tagen macht einen echt nachdenklich.

Da kommt der JdK geht in die Gruppe 5 rein und meint auf Anfrage, dass er doch keinen Bock hat seine Rufpunkte / Erfahrungspunkte mit diesen "Noobs", die ja eh kein Gruppenspiel betreiben können, zu teilen.

Ja man beachte die Ironie, die anderen können / machen kein Gruppenspiel also lass ich es als Gruppenheiler auch und ärger mich über Niederlagen. 

Leute die so eine Einstellung an den Tag legen finde ich einfach nur bemitleidenswert. Ich denke ihr habt auch schon solche Erfahrungen gemacht oder?


----------



## superelton86 (24. Februar 2009)

Mir ist es zwar noch nicht unter gekommen das jmd sich so äußerst, allerdings kommt es fast jedes szenario vor das jemand alleine in eine der letzten gruppen geht. Konsequenz: Solche Leute bekommen von mir nicht einen Hot! So ne Egotour kann man sich einfach sparen. Außerdem versuche ich auch des öfteren die anderen Heiler zu bewegen solche Leute dann auch nicht zu heilen, sie farmen alleine ep und rufpunkte also können sie auch alleine und ohne heal verrecken!


----------



## Mikehoof (24. Februar 2009)

Ich versuche mich nicht mehr über dieses Verhalten aufzuregen :-) Manchmal fällt es allerdings sehr schwer.

Letztens bin ich allerdings wieder bei einem Feuerzauberer ausgerastet der dann auch noch die Heiler beschimpft hat und sich über fehlenden heal  beschwerte....
Der geht also aus der Gruppe um alleine Punkte zu bekommen und beschwert sich auch noch pfff.
Nachdem der das ein paar Szenarien lang gemacht hat merkte ich dann an seinem Namen und Gildennamen (Twinkgilde) das es der Twink von einem aus meiner Altdorf/LV Gruppe war :-(

Fazit für mich ist das jeder durch diese Möglichkeit zum Schwein werden kann. Zumindest Ingame für ein paar Minuten.


----------



## Zenotaph (24. Februar 2009)

Ist normal. Auf Ordnungsseite sind es oftmals BWs.
Da muss man mit leben. Soziales Verhalten ist leider kein 'Muss' bei WAR.
Wenn man einige Zeit gespielt hat, lacht man nur noch drüber,
genau wie über die ganzen Flamekiddies, die die Weisheit scheinbar mit Löffeln gefressen haben.
Mein All-time-favorite ist ein Hexenjäger, der sich beschwert hat, 
wir würden ja nur auf den Destrotanks rumhacken, und es wäre kein Wunder, dass wir so verlieren.
Ich wies ihn dann darauf hin, dass es genau 2 Destrotanks gäbe.
Allerdings wäre seine Vermutung durchaus verständlich, 
da Chaosbarbaren aus den hinteren Reihen eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit mit Auserkorenen hätten.


----------



## Aero_one (24. Februar 2009)

Rorgak schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Comm,
> 
> ich weiß das es schon den ein oder anderen Thread dazu gibt, aber meine gemachte Erfahrung in den letzten Tagen macht einen echt nachdenklich.
> 
> ...



Hieß der zufälligerweise WOrldBasch0R ...?

Ne jetzt mal ersnthaft ... iwie. haben teilweise viele Leute n Egotrip. Hab am We mal ein wenig getwinkt und meine SW gepusht, im Mourkain gehen die 2 Heiler auf einmal in Grp. 5 und im /sc "Wir heilen nicht mehr für solche Spacken" ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da leidet dann der Spielspaß so dermaßen drunter ... aber naja über sowas denkt dann ja keiner nach. Ich finde WaR eigentlich prädestiniert für Gruppenspieler, aber leider sind iwie. immer ein paar Solisten dabei die einem alles vermurksen wollen.

Echt traurig, das es solche Leute gibt... aber naja that´s our World 

So long

Aero


----------



## Geige (24. Februar 2009)

also ich muss dir rechtgeben
das hat mich in letzter zeit auch ziemlich genervt!
Die gegner habend as artefakt und was macht meine ganz*!* gruppe?
Sie kloppen sich mit dem destro zerg,der uns im aufgang zum Schwefelstein in TA schon erwartete!
Ich sagte dann mal "ja leute bitte auf das arte da haben wa alle was davon!"
promte antwort da kommen wir nicht durch!
Ich dachte mir ok wiederlegsts du es ihm halt!
Ich bin also gestorben und bin nicht vorne sondern HINTEN rum gegangen und bin dem zerg in
den rücken gefallen,ich als WL hab leute ja relativ schnell down und schwups 
Unterwerfen angeschmissen+urzorn und dann hab ich obwohl n CB+BO auf mich draufgehaut haben den zeloten
down gegriegt und bin mit dem schwefelstein richtugn eines team gelaufen
das wars dann leider auch,da unterwerfung abflaute und mein team nicht mal die anstalten machte mich zu heilen
oder mir den Rücken freizuhalten!
Ergebnis:Ichw erde in die Lava gekickt und die destros die (oh wunder!) wieder näher am Ursprung standen bekammen
den Schwefelstein und meine aktion war umsonst!

Am besten geht man mit ner Gilden-truppe da passiert sowas nicht! =D


----------



## Desdinova (24. Februar 2009)

Ich frage mich warum Mythic diese Option überhaupt zulässt, sich in eine leere Gruppe einzuteilen. Das Problem wäre ja behoben, wenn man die Gruppen einfach nacheinander auffüllen würde. D.h. Gruppe 3 wird zum Beispiel erst geöffnet wenn Gruppe 1 und 2 schon voll sind. Wechseln könnte man ja innerhalb der vorhandenen Gruppen immernoch.


----------



## Grummpf (24. Februar 2009)

Moin zusammen,

kann mich den Ausführungen meiner Vorredner nur anschließen.

Was mich an diesem Verhalten am meisten stört, ist die Tatsache, dass diese Leute:

a) nichts zum Erfolg in einem SZ beitragen und

b) es den übrigen Mitgliedern der eigenen Fraktion deutlich schwerer machen, einen Sieg zu erringen.

und genau das ist es, was mich jedes mal wieder auf die Palme bringt.

Ich Twinke gerade und was muss ich da in einem Sc Namens Nordwacht erleben? Richtig: Leute gehen solo in Gruppe 5 oder 6, nach lächerlich kommen diese Typen.

Ich frage mich wieso diese Leute nen mmo spielen?

Ich habe kein Problem damit und kann es auch völlig verstehen, wenn guppenweise in eine der letzten gegangen wird. Ich spiele halt auch lieber mit Leuten zusammen, die ich im TS vollsabbeln kann und die ich kenne, als mit randoms. Aber ich stempel niemanden als unfähig ab, nur weil ich ihn/sie nicht kenne und genau das machen die Leute, die sofort in eine "solo"-Gruppe wechseln. Die geben dir nicht mal die Chance zu zeigen, dass du sinnig im Team agieren kannst. Dass nenne ich arogant und ignorant.

Eines muss ich aber auch sagen, ich kann es verstehen, wenn Leute,nach einer weile,im SZ,genervt,aus einer Gruppe gehen und dann lieber solo spielen. Bei einigen frage ich mich wirklich ob sie verstanden haben was die Hauptaufgabe ihrer Klasse ist und wenn ja, ob sie bereit sind dieser auch nur im Ansatz nachzukommen. z.B.: Heiler die tanken, Tanks die den rückwertigen Bereich hinter ihren Supportern sichern, Zauberer die in die erste Linie rennen und dann feststellen, dass Stoff dünner als Platte ist..... Wenn man dann sagt, danke dafür brauch ich keine Gruppe, dann ist das nur mehr als verständlich.

und liebe wow-spieler: ihr habt es hier häufig, sehr häufig sogar, mit menschlichen KI´s zu tun, also bitte guckt wo ihr gerade seid und versucht nicht immer nach schema F vorzugehen. (wow-spieler = Synonym für PVE-only-player)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG

Grummpf


----------



## Zenotaph (24. Februar 2009)

Solche Solodeppen werden halt ignoriert, im Sc.
Keine Heilung, keine Unterstützung, kein Irgendwas.
Und wenn es einer aus der Gilde ist, wird er ermahnt.
Vor einiger Zeit war es bei Inzane noch so, dass Spieler, 
die häufiger derart auffallen, aus der Gilde fliegen.
Ob es immer noch so gehalten wird, weiß ich grad nicht,
aber eigentlich sollte es jede Gilde so halten.

edit: Was ist denn eine menschliche KI?


----------



## Long_Wolf (24. Februar 2009)

Letzten Endes gibt es auf beiden Seiten Trottel. Manche Gruppenspieler stellen sich so dusslig an das ich dann das Szenario verlasse (nicht die Gruppe)  manche Einzelspieler verlangen weder Heilung noch Support sondern drehen mit Erfolg ihr eigenes Ding, leider.

Unsozial ist das, aber möglich und somit erstmal erlaubt. Schwierig wird es wenn man wirklich 8 gruppenlose Spieler in einem SZ hat <seufz> und das am besten bei einem Zone Lock Versuch ....und am allerbesten gegen ne Stammgruppe auf der Gegenseite...

Machen kann man leider nicht wirklich was dagegen, diejenigen die zu dämlich sind solo zu spielen hören mangels Heilung/Support bald selbsttätig damit auf, und die die in der Lage sind auch ohne beides auszukommen kriegt man nicht dazu an ihrem Verhalten was zu ändern.


----------



## Wulfenson (24. Februar 2009)

Also das mit Gruppe leaven hatt zumindest was ich so gesehn hab wieder ziemlich nachgelassen,
nachdem die meisten Gilden solche leute auschließen bzw erst garnicht aufnehmen.

Scheinbar ist den leuten ihr guter ruf plötzlich doch bissl was wert wenns einschränkungen nach sich zieht.


Was mich derzeit aber mehr aufregt ist das viele nem SC garnicht beitreten oder erst verspätet,
was natürlich arge Auswirkungen auf die Balance im SC hatt
und außerdem meist dazu führt das einige nach 2-5min das SC verlassen
Somit kann man gut die hälfte aller SC in letzter Zeit als automatischen loose abhaken trotz größter Bemühungen.

mfg


----------



## Talibahn (24. Februar 2009)

das ist halt  die mentalität unter den mmo spielern, dass jeder der beste, tollste epic imba player sein will.
Grad bei wow war das mit den Items extrem schlimm und selbst ich hab da auch einiges zu war mitgenommen....

Was mich aber noch viel mehr aufregt is bei den PQs:


Wenn jeder nur für sich rummrennt und versucht mehr einfluss als alle andern zu holen, mehr dmg, etc damit sie dann die Belohnung abkassieren.
Da bekomm ich echtn Hals, mit fairness hat das nichts mehr zu tun...wenn sie dann schon vor rennen um ja als erster da zu sein...

Ich fand das bei wow echt schöner geregelt, va weil man echt als Gruppe unterwegs war und nicht als Pulk von Einzelkämpfern.


----------



## Berghammer71 (24. Februar 2009)

Naja Sc ist nur ein Teil - da kann man die andere Gruppe halt noch joinen, die Heiler sollten aufpassen.

Die meiste Macht liegt bei den Heilern, renn ich zum gegenerischen Heiler - wer bekommt Heal?

Die vorne auf den Tanks rumdeppern ohne zu wissen das sie pro Schlag automatisch Schaden vom Tank bekommen.

Das einer mal leecht kommt bei uns nicht so oft, das derjenge der auf den gegnerischen Heiler geht, sofort alle
Tanks auf sich zieht - nie heiltechnisch oder im Angriff von anderen Spielern unterstützt wird halt ich für unsozialer.

Wenn ein Spieler sich an die einzunehmede Flagge stellt damit der Gegner sie nicht bekommt - steht genauso allein
da wenn die Front auch nur 10 meter hinter ihn liegt. 

Alles im allem aber noch auszuhalten - man kann ja auch mit bekannten reingehen.


----------



## Stindis (24. Februar 2009)

Ich seh das garnicht so eng.

Wir sind häufig zu 5 im SC unterwegs, da erleben wir fast immer, dass einer der "Randoms" allein in eine Gruppe geht anstatt zu uns in die Gruppe zu kommen.
Spaßig ist das dann nur, wenn wir mit 2k aus dem SC gehen (arg viel mehr ist gegen Randomorder mit niedrigem RR leider nicht drin) und er mit 400 weil schon nichts mehr lebt bis er da ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Traurig finde ich nur, wie auch schon mehrfach angesprochen, dass es sich von der Mechanik her lohnen kann alleine unterwegs zu sein. Natürlich kann man keinem vorschreiben in SCs immer in volle Gruppen zu gehen, aber wenn das System Gruppenspiel fördern und Solospiel "bestrafen" würde, wäre zuminest der Anreiz höher in einer Gruppe zu sein.

Über kurz oder lang wird dies jedoch sicherlich kommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aremaron (24. Februar 2009)

Dumm nur ist, dass ich im moment erfahre das ich, obwohl ich in einer intakten gruppe mir 2 heilern kaum heilung bekomm. Da ist man doch mal demotiviert und geht allein in ne gruppe.

Oder auch wenn man automatisch bei beginn in gruppe 2 gesteckt wird, alle anderen in grp 3 gehen (also das dort eine 6 mann grp ist) und mich dann flamen das ich nur rp abstauben will. Sowas ist echt unter der gürtellinie.


----------



## Nydras (24. Februar 2009)

auf averland is das auch ganz normal 


währe dafür man macht es wie bei wow das man keine andere gruppen joinen kann und es einen leader gibt der die leute switcht falls sie mit xy in der gruppe sein wollen, wenn er es nicht macht pech gehabt.

dann währe dieses problem ganz einfach gelöst.


----------



## softcake_orange (24. Februar 2009)

Genauso könnte man jetzt nen thread aufmachen zum Thema Heiler, die in ihrer Gruppe nicht heilen. 
Und Spieler die aufgrund dessen aus der Gruppe flüchten. 

Grundsätzlich sollte man nicht gleich alle über einen Kamm scheren, die in keiner Gruppe sein wollen. Ich spiele mit meinem DoK z.B. immer so, dass ich in keiner Gruppe bin, dafür aber alles HoTe, was Heilung benötigt, da ich selbst kein Main, sondern nur Support Healer bin. Schaden und Heilung liegen bei mir da auf dem gleichen Level. Bin ich jedoch der einzige Khaine Dödel in der Gruppe und sonst niemand, der heilen kann, so denken alle automatisch man wäre Main Heal mit full Heal Skill. Und wenn dann nicht alle 100% perfekt geheilt werden muss man sich Sprüche anhören, von wegen was für ein booniger Heiler man wäre. Solche Leute verlassen dann das SZ, weil sie mit solchen Boons ja mal so gar nix zu tun haben wollen. Dies ist jedoch ein anderes Thema.

DMG Eghomanen, die in keiner Gruppe sein wollen, sollte man einfach lassen und nicht heilen. Man darf auch nicht vergessen, dass sie trotz ihres Egotripps ja immer noch etwas zum Sieg beitragen (können). Und glaubt mal nicht, dass keine Helung geben jetzt die Ultimative Strafe dafür wäre. Das ist Kinderka<ke. Jeder der keine eigenen Heilfähigkeiten hat, hat mitlerweile auch zig stacks Tränke dabei.

Wie ist das eigentlich, wenn man seine Gruppe verlässt und sich in keine neue einsortiert? 
Hat das den gleichen Effekt wie als wenn man alleine in einer Gruppe ist?


----------



## Zenotaph (24. Februar 2009)

Traurig ist es auch, wenn das Zusammenspiel einfach keinen interessiert.
Ich sterbe, dank Artefakt, an 300er-Ticks und der Sigmarpriester, keine 2m entfernt,
sieht nur zu und lässt mich verrecken, weil er lieber auf einen Schwarzork einprügelt.
Auf eine Nachfrage meinerseits, warum er mich denn nicht heilte, höflich wohlgemerkt,
kam nur: "Dein Pech. Hättest halt ne Heilerklasse nehmen müssen."
Das mir da einfach mal der Kragen platzt, ist wohl verständlich 
und meine Reaktion war es wohl auch: 
"Sollte ich wohl, da die, die wir haben, zu dämlich dafür sind."
Nach seinem dritten Kacknoob-Whisper landete er auf der Ignoreliste.
Hat mir sogar noch einen Titel gebracht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grummpf (24. Februar 2009)

Zenotaph schrieb:


> edit: Was ist denn eine menschliche KI?



"...das Ding von Jung, die Dualität des Menschen." Verstehste? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Genau darum ging es mir, deshalb schrieb ich das auch in dem PVE-only-Player-Satz.

LG
Grummpf


----------



## Rorgak (24. Februar 2009)

Ich ignoriere diese Leute auch, der Kollege liegt jetzt schon auf meiner Ignoreliste, aber ich finds immer noch hammer hart so ne Einstellung zu haben "...hab mir doch extra nen JdK gemacht damit ich keine Gruppen brauche..." und das in nem gruppenorientierten Spiel wie WAR.

Naja er war erst lvl 17 vielleicht wird er ja noch erleuchtet xD, ich wünsche ihm als Destro viele Kicks in die Lava in Tor Anroc ;-)


----------



## Omidas (24. Februar 2009)

Naja Heiler die nicht heilen.

Hatte gestern mitm Twink wieder so 3 dieser Fraktion. Und das leider in einem
einzigen BG. Wobei ich bei 2 persönlich die Frage noch nicht ganz geklärt habe,
ob es am "können" oder "wollen" lag. Der Dritte war noch recht aktiv. Der hatte
zum Schluss nicht am wenigsten Scahden gemacht und etwas geheilt - wohl 
aber nur sich selbst.
Und bei so einem muss man sich doch fragen. Wenn ein "Heiler" im Schaden gut
mitmacht und sein Equi nicht aufs heilen ausgelegt ist, kann er ruhig weiter
schaden machen. Meiner Meinung nach. Den was wäre wenn er sich statt dessen
einen DD erstellt hätte um allen zu gefallen? in Dem SZ hätte man immer noche
keinen richtigen Heiler und ob mehr Schaden rüber gekommen wär ... naja wer
weiß. Vielleicht wäre auch weniger gekommen, da er ohne Selfheal selber im
Freck gelegen hätte.
Sowas ist natürlich ärgerlich, weil ich persönlich im Notfall dann durchheilen
würde. Aber geht. Schlimmer sind dann die Heiler die 9k Heal und 9k Schaden
machen im T2. Aber irgendwie denke ich, das es Teils auch vom Spiel selbst
die Schuld ist. Hieß ja mal, das Spieler die andauernd nur heilen, heilen, heilen,
... nicht ganz so richtig in War wären. Und gerade beim Erzi wird sugeriert, das
er besser heilt wenn er Schaden macht. Besser wäre wohl die Beschreibung.

Heilen. 5 Punkt aufbauen. guten Instant schaden/Debuff -> heilen


----------



## Fallraen (24. Februar 2009)

Statment von mir als "Solo" spieler:

Ich bin ein Bright Wizzard. RR 51. Ich spiele seit lvl 40 sehr viel solo in Scenarien. Warum ist das so?

- Solo spielen heisst, man wird tendenziell für seine eigene Leistung belohnt. Ich mache %ual viel DMG an Spielern, ich bekomm %ual den Ruf den ich auch mache. Die möglichkeit Solo in Scenarien zu spielen hat jede Klasse, vom Heiler angefangen bis hin zum Tank. 
- Ich sehe es auch nicht ein Leute zu ziehen, die wirklich - und das ist so gut wie in jedem Scenario der Fall - stupide auf die Tanks einhaun und sich dann wundern wenn man in der Base festgezerged wird. Man kann so oft schreiben wie man will - das sie zu den Heilern laufen sollen, egal ob da ein Tankwall steht oder nicht. Sterben wird man sowieso, nur beschäftigt man somit die Heiler.
- Der nächste Punkt ist, das sich Solo-Spieler ihrer Leistung meistens bewusst sind. Ich fass mir oft an den Kopf wenn ich pers. als BW mit einer Focusfire Dot Skillung 250k DMG mache in einem 15 Minuten scenario und andere Spieler oder BWS mit rang 40 irgendwo bei 50k rumlungern.

So, jetzt wird man nicht immer geheilt - das ist auch kein Problem; obwohl den Heilern klar sein müsste - wenn sie die Externen Spieler heilen, die jenigen die den DMG und die Kills in einem großteil der Fälle machen, würde das wesentlich mehr Ruf für die gesamte Gruppe in der sie sich befinden, bringen - oder falls sie selbst Solo spielen, den gleichen Ruf den der Spieler macht der tötet. Naja wie auch immer, ich pers. spiele ohnehin nur mit Heiler & Tank im rücken Scenarien; die beiden Freun sich über den Ruf und ich über Heal und bewachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerTingel (24. Februar 2009)

nun mal ein beitrag eines heilers.
wenn ich nicht mit leuten aus meiner gilde oder fl szenarien spiele, dann gehe ich auch meistens aus allen gruppen raus. das hat auch einen einfachen grund. 
ich reiß mir als heiler den arsch auf, um die gruppe am leben zu halten. wenn dann mal n hj oder n sonstiger dd hinten bei mir und den anderen heilern steht, kümmert sich kein schwein drum. hauptsache vorne wird fröhlich weiter dmg gemacht, das die eigenen heiler draufgehen interessiert selten jemanden. 
das habe ich mir von t1-t4 angeschaut, und irgendwann hatte ich die schnauze voll. es gibt n paar "randoms" von denen ich weiss, dass man mit ihnen vernünftig spielen kann, aber den meisten gehts nur ums gezerge, um ihren eigenen vorteil. und dann bin ich eben auch so ein arsch, und spiele nur für meinen eigenen vorteil. 
des weiteren macht es mit randoms eh keinen unterschied, gruppenheilung kann man eh nicht sinnvoll benutzen da die grp über die ganze map verteilt ist, auf die buffs wartet auch keiner. n guard bekommt man eh nie. 
ich weiss auch, dass so ein verhalten manchen leuten übel aufstößt, aber ich denke mal die meisten heiler, die erfahrungen mit randoms in szenarien gemacht haben, können mich verstehen. so hab ich neben dem frust, dass jeder für sich alleine spielt, wenigstens die genugtuung, dass ich n paar rufpunkte abgeräumt hab. 
und nun flamme an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mfg

&#8364;: naja, ich glaube ich mache als solospieler immer noch mindestens genauso viel für die gruppe wie der rest im szenario.

&#8364;²: nur was ich nicht verstehe, dass dd oft komplett aus allen gruppen rausgehen. so ist eine heilung nur über das anclicken mit der maus möglich. geht wenigstens alleine in eine grp, dann kann ich was von eurem ruf abhaben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dambala (24. Februar 2009)

Was soll ich als Jdk sagen wenn ich nach bewachen/kümmerling..... frage bei den tanks? da bekomm ich als antwort zu SCHWER kann ja nicht jedes mal dich in meiner gruppe auswählen etc. nur das ich beim heilen meine defensiven ziele brav wechsle und das nicht nur in der gruppe sondern im ganzen KT scheint keinen von diesen plattentragendend hirnkümmerlingen zu interesieren so long


----------



## Ebon (24. Februar 2009)

dambala schrieb:


> Was soll ich als Jdk sagen wenn ich nach bewachen/kümmerling..... frage bei den tanks? da bekomm ich als antwort zu SCHWER kann ja nicht jedes mal dich in meiner gruppe auswählen etc. nur das ich beim heilen meine defensiven ziele brav wechsle und das nicht nur in der gruppe sondern im ganzen KT scheint keinen von diesen plattentragendend hirnkümmerlingen zu interesieren so long



Bewachen geht leider nur in der Gruppe, da brauchst den KT net zu zuspamen oder die Tank's die nicht in deiner Gruppe sind anmaulen, die können ja auch nix zu! Vieles geht leider nur Gruppeintern und da soll ma als Tank Solo rumziehen, ja klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ich immer lustig find wenn ich nen Heiler Guarde und der Feind das mitgekommt, aber der Heiler nicht rafft das sein Schild langsam stirbt und er sich dann wundert das er instant zuklappt. xD

Aso, was mir noch so einfällt ... Soloplayer vorallem die range AE'ler, welche schnell genug den (als erster) Gegner AE'n greifen die da auch den loot für die ab? Sozusagen der eine hat ja den Gegner angezapft?


----------



## vorticity (24. Februar 2009)

Okay, meine zwei Cent zu dem Thema kann ich mir nicht verkneifen:

WAR ist ein Gruppenspiel, d.h. ich WILL auch in einer Gruppe spielen. Wenn es mal in einem Szenario nicht so läuft, und? Pech. Nächstes wird wieder besser. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als Heiler: alle erstmal buffen und dann wird geheilt, was mir übern Weg läuft, egal ob eigene Gruppe oder andere Gruppe. Nimmt mich ein Tank unter bewachen (in T1/T2), dann sag ich kurz Danke, denn dann merkt er, dass ich es bemerkt habe und dankbar bin. Für ihn vielleicht ein Anreiz beim nächste Mal das wieder zu tun. Manchen ist das gar nicht so bewusst, dass ein Heiler mit Bewachen deutlich länger lebt. Ein Eisenbrecher und ich hatten so im Phönixtor richtig viel Spaß. *g* Manchmal muss man die Leute auch drauf aufmerksam machen, es hilft, ehrlich. 

Eins gebe ich aber auch zu: wenn sich in einem Szenarium die Leute über mangelnde Heilung beschweren, dann geh ich mit dem Spruch "Viel Spaß dann ohne Heilung" ausm Szenarium, denn als einziger Heiler 11 Leute am Leben halten, die sich nicht mal darum kümmern, wenn eine Hexenkriegerin an Deinem Ar*** klebt, dafür aber blöde Sprüche abgeben, sorry. Das tu ich mir nicht mehr an.


----------



## WOrldBasch0R (24. Februar 2009)

Fallraen schrieb:


> Statment von mir als "Solo" spieler:
> 
> Ich bin ein Bright Wizzard. RR 51. Ich spiele seit lvl 40 sehr viel solo in Scenarien. Warum ist das so?
> 
> ...




ich kenn das bin in sz auch immer bei den besten leuten


----------



## antischock (24. Februar 2009)

diese gruppenfunktion sollte endlich rausgenommen werden^^
ein leader und nur soviele mögliche gruppen wie sc platz hat, mein statement...

und ja, ist asozial, vor allem ziemlich gimpig von nem jdk, der seine ganze leistung erst in ner grp entfalten kann..


----------



## Aero_one (24. Februar 2009)

Aloha,

erhlich gesagt war ich dabei n ellenlangen Text zu schreiben um mir die teilweise doch ein wenig fragwürdigen Antworten hier zu kommentieren.

Aber ehrlich gesagt ... wofür ?

Warum spielen nicht einfach alle wieder UT und dann Dm ...?
Soloplay undso ...

Nutzt doch einfach mal mehr die /sc Funktion.
Viele der Antworter sind sich am beschweren weil dies nicht klappt oder jenes ... 
Ich spreche jetzt nur für die Order, aber wenn plötzlich jemand ein paar Anweisungen gibt, dann klappts plötzlich. Kind of strange ... ist aber so

Wenn ich solche tollen Comments hier lese wie :
--->


> Solo spielen heisst, man wird tendenziell für seine eigene Leistung belohnt. Ich mache  viel DMG an Spielern, ich bekomm  den Ruf den ich auch mache.





> Der nächste Punkt ist, das sich Solo-Spieler ihrer Leistung meistens bewusst sind. Ich fass mir oft an den Kopf wenn ich pers. als BW mit einer Focusfire Dot Skillung 250k DMG mache in einem 15 Minuten scenario und andere Spieler oder BWS mit rang 40 irgendwo bei 50k rumlungern.



E-P*nis undso ... Was bringen dir 250k Dmg wenn´s doch n loss geworden ist. Wenn man die Tabelle nach Ruf & Erfahrung sortiert sieht man wer wirklich was im Sc beigetragen hat ... Nicht nach Single Kills & Dmg. 

Aber naja ... ICH bin eh der BESTE und alle ANDEREN sind DOOF ... 

Komisch ich dachte das War ein Gruppenspiel ist ... scheint leider echt nicht anzukommen.

So long 

Aero ... 

Now you´re free to flame  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dambala (24. Februar 2009)

Ebon schrieb:


> Bewachen geht leider nur in der Gruppe, da brauchst den KT net zu zuspamen oder die Tank's die nicht in deiner Gruppe sind anmaulen, die können ja auch nix zu! Vieles geht leider nur Gruppeintern und da soll ma als Tank Solo rumziehen, ja klar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das weiss ich schon nur wenn ich mit !5! tanks in einer gruppe bin und keiner findet es wert den heiler zu bewachen dann bleibt mir nix anderes über als den heil focus auf mich selbst zu legen gibt genug die nur tanks klatschen aber einige order leute wissen doch halt das ich einheiler bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zenotaph (24. Februar 2009)

Ich finde es irgendwie niedlich, anhand der Abschluß-Statistik zu sagen:
"Ich war der beste, weil ich am meisten Schaden gemacht habe."
Und der kleine nichtskönnende Tank hat dafür am Talabecdamm 4x die Bombe plaziert...
Tja, Spielmechanik, und sowas.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ebon (24. Februar 2009)

dambala schrieb:


> das weiss ich schon nur wenn ich mit !5! tanks in einer gruppe bin und keiner findet es wert den heiler zu bewachen dann bleibt mir nix anderes über als den heil focus auf mich selbst zu legen gibt genug die nur tanks klatschen aber einige order leute wissen doch halt das ich einheiler bin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



5 Tanks und ein Heiler und kein Guard -,,- da fällt mir och nix mehr ein. Ohh doch wenn die am Boden leigen, auslachen ^^ Das ist schon derb, haste recht -,-


----------



## Andi89 (24. Februar 2009)

Ich als Tank kann es teilweise verstehen^^

Siggis kriegen von mir nur mehr ein Guard wenn ich weiß das sie sich nicht nur selber heilen...
Passiert recht oft das der Siggi nur sieht das er dmg kriegt und sich selber heilt und mich 2m daneben an seinem Schaden fröhlich verrecken lässt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fallraen (24. Februar 2009)

Andi89 schrieb:


> E-P*nis undso ... Was bringen dir 250k Dmg wenn´s doch n loss geworden ist. Wenn man die Tabelle nach Ruf & Erfahrung sortiert sieht man wer wirklich was im Sc beigetragen hat ... Nicht nach Single Kills & Dmg.



Das halte ich für blödsinn.

1. Eine Tabelle nach Ruf sortieren ist absoluter Mist, da ein lvl 30er generell wesentlich mehr Ruf macht als ein Spieler auf Rufrang 50. Warum? Wenn man Spieler tötet die über dem eigenen Rufrang sind, bekommt man einen Bonus. Je höher die Differenz, desto größer der Bonus. Wenn man Spieler tötet die unter dem eigenen Rufrang sind, bekommt man einen Malus. Je größer die Differenz, desto größer der Malus. Mit Lvl 30 hat man sogut wie nur Spieler über sich und bekommt wenn man an einem Kill von einem Spieler mit rr60 beteiligt ist, schon bis zu 1000 Ruf. 

2. Eine Tabelle nach XP sortieren ist ebenso mist. Hier sieht man lediglich wer "gut" in kleineren Gruppen/- Solo gespielt hat. Ein Spieler bringt ~ 4000 XP wenn man ihn killt. In einer Gruppe aufgeteilt durch 6. Nach XP-Sortiert sieht man nur wer nicht gestorben ist und immer in der nähe der Gruppe war, welche die gegner gekillt hat. Somit kann auch ein Bright Wizard mit 25.000 DMG genausoviel haben wie sein Gruppenkollege mit 250.000k. Solche Leute zieh ich nicht.

3. Loss oder Win? Egal. Wie definierst du das? Man kann Punktetechnisch verlieren und trotzdem Kill-technisch das Scenario absolut dominiert haben und den gegner am Spawn festgetackert; womit selbst mit einem 500:100 Loss die XP der Eigenen Fraktion um vielfaches höher sind. Mich als 40er interessieren kaum punktemäßige wins oder nicht, ich töte effizient Heiler und Caster. Wenn wir nicht gerade gebiete locken wollen, spiel ich auf kills und schleppe nicht unnützige Dinge durch die gegend, die weder XP noch Ruf für irgendwen bringen.

4. Die Bewertung der Abschlusstatistik ist schwierig, wohl war. Deshalb hab ich in meinem vorherigen Post auch nur DD's und im besonderen Bright Wizards verglichen die Rang 40 sind. Und egal welcher DD mit Rang 40, was sich da im Scenario für Abgründe auftun. <50.000 Schaden und die armen Solo-Spieler die ohnehin nicht geheilt werden mit 300.000 Schaden. Da muss man sich nicht wundern wenn man irgendwann mit seinem DMG auf Solokurs geht und mehr EXP macht.

Das mag egoistisch sein, aber wie schon gesagt - ich spiele ohnehin meistens mit Gildengruppe oder mindestens einem Heiler - und sehe es nicht ein, Leute durch Scenarien zu ziehen die mit Tank kuscheln oder einfach nicht fähig sind ihre Leistung im DMG/Heal zu bringen. Dafür könnt ihr mich hassen oder flamen, aber das ist meine Meinung. Und das ist nicht asozial, oder sonstiges - Leute die mich kennen, wissen das ich ihnen sehr gerne in allen Dingen Helfe und auch gern beim LvLn in SCS oder ähnlichem helfe. Das ist lediglich eine Frage von der Einstellung gegenüber Spielern die in ein Scenario gehen und sich darauf verlassen das die anderen es schon Schaukeln und selbst nebenbei an den Eiern Kraulen und 0 Leistung, 0 Anwesenheit und 0 Taktisches Verständnis besitzen. Und genau diejenigen sind Spieler, die effiziente Leistungsträger in den Scenarien flamen und als assozial beschimpfen. Das ist meine Meinung.


----------



## WOrldBasch0R (24. Februar 2009)

Es ist auch einfach ein grundproblem in war das viele leute die meinung vertreten alles sind gleich gut das ist natürlich müll es gibt einfach leute die sind in fast jedem bg oben hauen 300k und mehr und dann haste da leute die machen 20k und das dauerhaft da sieht man das die kein skill haben

Aber ich habs vergessen skill ist in war nich erwünscht denn wenn wer skill hat heißt das ja das jemand keinen hat wie schlimm das ganze doch ist


----------



## Zenotaph (24. Februar 2009)

Fallraen schrieb:


> und sehe es nicht ein, Leute durch Scenarien zu ziehen die mit Tank kuscheln oder einfach nicht fähig sind ihre Leistung im DMG/Heal zu bringen.


Solche Leute, die Tanks spielen, was? Fressen zwar den Schaden für euch DDs, 
sind aber scheinbar zu nichts zu gebrauchen, weil ihre Endstats zu niedrig sind...


----------



## Nofel (24. Februar 2009)

Ich sehe die Leute meist gar nicht, wenn sie die Gruppe verlassen und wenn sie dann hinter mir stehen und /oder nicht in Sicht, verrecken sie.

Meine Meinung als Heiler und DD (oft meiste Todesstöße und Singelkills): Wer die Gruppe verlässt, will der Gruppe nichts geben und hat auch keine Hilfe zu erwarten. Wenn mir das bei einem Spieler öfter auffällt landet der Spieler auf ignor oder werden als erstes im RvR aus dem Schlachtzug geworfen.


----------



## WOrldBasch0R (24. Februar 2009)

Zenotaph schrieb:


> Solche Leute, die Tanks spielen, was? Fressen zwar den Schaden für euch DDs,
> sind aber scheinbar zu nichts zu gebrauchen, weil ihre Endstats zu niedrig sind...



er  hat doch gesagt das er sich mit dds vergleich und das tank heiler weniger bzw keinen schaden machen np nur das reine ddler nix rauskriegen und das dauerhaft da kann dann wohl der skill nich gerade vertreten sein


----------



## Zenotaph (24. Februar 2009)

Ich weiß. Es liest sich nur so allgemein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WOrldBasch0R (24. Februar 2009)

Zenotaph schrieb:


> Ich weiß. Es liest sich nur so allgemein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es kann auch einfach nur läßtig sein jedesmal schreiben zu müssen das die heiler nich gemeint sind es ist ja normal das ein heiler heilt gute heiler tun dies


----------



## Fallraen (24. Februar 2009)

Zenotaph schrieb:


> Solche Leute, die Tanks spielen, was? Fressen zwar den Schaden für euch DDs,
> sind aber scheinbar zu nichts zu gebrauchen, weil ihre Endstats zu niedrig sind...



Nein, nein. Falsch verstanden - war auf Leute bezogen die nur! auf gegnerische Tanks einhaun (= mit ihnen kuscheln) anstatt den Tankwall - der von hinten geheilt wird - zu ignorieren und auf die Heiler gehn. Wenn schon sterben, dann beim Versuch die hinteren reihen zu zerlegen, anstatt zu sterben wenn man vorm Tank steht. 

Und zu den Tanks im allgemeinen: Ein Tank auch ohne 2h, zerlegt mich als Brighty innerhalb von einigen Sekunden bzw. nervt mich so das ich nichts! mehr machen kann. Aber wir haben viele Leute (nicht nur Tanks, aber die natürlich auch) die rein auf gegnerische Rang 50+Tanks einhaun, die von hinten geheilt werden. War rein auf diesen Personenkreis bezogen.


----------



## Aero_one (24. Februar 2009)

Fallraen schrieb:


> Das halte ich für blödsinn.
> 
> 1. Eine Tabelle nach Ruf sortieren ist absoluter Mist,
> 
> ...



Sorry fürs kürzen, aber man kann´s ja nachlesen, soll nur der Übersicht dienen.

Zu 1 & 2 ... 
Da Stimme ich dir vollends zu.
Nur wenn jemand als allererstes nach reinem DMG sortiert sagt das für mich alles.
Grade Bw´s müssen quasi "nichts" im Sc machen und fahren enormen Schaden... wenn man aber mal Vergleich zwischen Ruf & Erfahrung schaut ... sieht man eher die Spieler die was "tuen".

Klar gibt´s da kleine 30+ Leute ... aber selbst die können einem Szenario mehr beitragen als 1 egoistischer Heiler / DD

Zu 3 ... Hmm also wenn ich im T4 ein Szenario mache ... möchte ich das Szenario schon gewinnen Lock o. nicht ... zu sagen das man sich einfach "nicht um den Rest kümmert" finde ich persönlich ... naja 

Aber das scheint iwie. n Bw Problem generell zu sein. Aber naja ... jedem das seine. Ich finde deine Einstellung merkwürdig ... aber naja 

So long

Aero


----------



## Mirdoìl (24. Februar 2009)

Ich war schonmal in nem szenario als Sigmarpriest... nach 5 schreit einer rum... 
"HEY SIGGIS... GEHT DOCH NICH IN DEN NAHKAMPF IHR SEIT DOCH HEILER..."
Nachdem ich das gelesen hatte wies ich ganz dezent drauf hin das ein sigmarpriester ein kämpfender heiler wäre... dann kam der whisper...
"Junge.. ich hab nen siggi lvl 40 *RR 63* und ich war noch nie im RVR im nahkampf..."
Nachdem er mich weiter zutextete und ich iihn erfolgreich ignorierte wurde es endlich still...

Schon seltsam... (finde ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## WOrldBasch0R (24. Februar 2009)

Mirdoìl schrieb:


> Ich war schonmal in nem szenario als Sigmarpriest... nach 5 schreit einer rum...
> "HEY SIGGIS... GEHT DOCH NICH IN DEN NAHKAMPF IHR SEIT DOCH HEILER..."
> Nachdem ich das gelesen hatte wies ich ganz dezent drauf hin das ein sigmarpriester ein kämpfender heiler wäre... dann kam der whisper...
> "Junge.. ich hab nen siggi lvl 40 *RR 63* und ich war noch nie im RVR im nahkampf..."
> ...



es ist meistens auch nich sinnvoll als siggi in den nahkampf zu gehen meist gibt es skilligere aktionen mit deinen man als siggi glänzen kann

es sind zwar kampf heiler fähigkeiten vorhanden sinnvoll sind sie nur selten vorallem im grp spiel


----------



## Nofel (24. Februar 2009)

@WOrldBasch0R

Hast du schon einen Nahkampfheiler gespielt? Vom Jünger kann ich nur sagen, das es mehr Sinn macht in den Nahkampf zu gehen als hinten umzugammeln und ein paar Heilung rauszuhauen. Wenn ich vorne mitkämpfe liege ich bei etwa 150k DMG und 220k Heilung, wenn ich hinten stehe sind es vielleicht 50k mehr Heilung und kaum DMG. Außerdem fehlt dann das Wiederstände und Stärke senken und und und. 

Also Mr. ich hab den skill mit Löffeln gefressen. Nachdenken und dann Tippen.


----------



## WOrldBasch0R (24. Februar 2009)

Nofel schrieb:


> @WOrldBasch0R
> 
> Hast du schon einen Nahkampfheiler gespielt? Vom Jünger kann ich nur sagen, das es mehr Sinn macht in den Nahkampf zu gehen als hinten umzugammeln und ein paar Heilung rauszuhauen. Wenn ich vorne mitkämpfe liege ich bei etwa 150k DMG und 220k Heilung, wenn ich hinten stehe sind es vielleicht 50k mehr Heilung und kaum DMG. Außerdem fehlt dann das Wiederstände und Stärke senken und und und.
> 
> Also Mr. ich hab den skill mit Löffeln gefressen. Nachdenken und dann Tippen.



ich hab mir meinen skill hart erarbeitet das ist nich mein erstes game hab auch schon andere games gerockt


aber wenn du nur 50k mehr heilst wenn du hinten stehst bist du einfach nur schlecht oder ihr seid so gut das es einfach kaum was zu heilen gibt


----------



## DerTingel (24. Februar 2009)

Nofel schrieb:


> Wer die Gruppe verlässt, will der Gruppe nichts geben und hat auch keine Hilfe zu erwarten.



das finde ich doch etwas pauschal. nehmen wir mal den zeloten. er ist ein reiner heiler/supporter, kann also garnicht anders als FÜR die gruppe zu spielen, egal ob ich in der gruppe bin oder nicht. wenn man als zelot nicht für die gruppe spielt, geht man leer aus.
dem gegenüber stehen etliche dd und tanks IN der gruppe, die nichts besseres zu tun haben als vorne FÜR SICH SELBER ein wenig zu zergen, so also nichts für die gruppe leisten. gibt ja kaum ruf hinten wenn man auf die heiler aufpasst, also immer schöne vorne stehen. 
mfg


----------



## Beastus (24. Februar 2009)

Ich bin Siggi und habe mir meine Random's erzogen. Sie wissen das wenn ich im Sz bin die Heilung stimmt dementsprechend bekomme ich bewachen und alle anderen netten Buff's. Dies gelang mir nur durch restriktive Selektierung meiner "Mitspieler". Wenn du ihnen klar machst was du willst und sie merken das es so besser für alle klappt führt das zu einer Verbesserung.
Also an alle Heiler ihr habt die Macht die Gruppe sterben oder Leben zu Lassen . Ja das kostet viele Sz's bevor die Leute den Unterschied merken aber wenn die Lektion angekommen ist es auch ohne Gilden/Ts Absprache möglich erfolgreiche Sz's zu erleben. Und Solo  Spieler speziell Bw's heile ich durch die wundern sich dann nur warum sie so wenig Punkte bekommen haben. Klaut ihnen die Punkte dann kommen die ganz schnell zurück in die Gruppe.


----------



## superelton86 (24. Februar 2009)

WOrldBasch0R schrieb:


> ich hab mir meinen skill hart erarbeitet das ist nich mein erstes game hab auch schon andere games gerockt



Hahahaha, made my day!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




WOrldBasch0R schrieb:


> aber wenn du nur 50k mehr heilst wenn du hinten stehst bist du einfach nur schlecht oder ihr seid so gut das es einfach kaum was zu heilen gibt



Aha, so ist das also, es ist wayne wie oft ich als sigmar mein gruppenschild caste, wie oft ich andere nicht heilfähigkeiten aber gruppenunterstützende skills benutze, wenn ich nur 50k mehr hab bin ich n bob, soso... Dir ist schon bewusst das manche Sigmars evt auch auf support und nicht full heal geskilled sind!? So kann es locker sein das er vllt sogar weniger heilt wenn er nur hinten steht aber trotzdem mehr zum sieg beigetragen hat...

Die Moral von der Geschichte: Erst denken dann schreiben!


----------



## DerTingel (24. Februar 2009)

Beastus schrieb:


> Ich bin Siggi und habe mir meine Random's erzogen. Sie wissen das wenn ich im Sz bin die Heilung stimmt dementsprechend bekomme ich bewachen und alle anderen netten Buff's. Dies gelang mir nur durch restriktive Selektierung meiner "Mitspieler". Wenn du ihnen klar machst was du willst und sie merken das es so besser für alle klappt führt das zu einer Verbesserung.
> Also an alle Heiler ihr habt die Macht die Gruppe sterben oder Leben zu Lassen . Ja das kostet viele Sz's bevor die Leute den Unterschied merken aber wenn die Lektion angekommen ist es auch ohne Gilden/Ts Absprache möglich erfolgreiche Sz's zu erleben. Und Solo  Spieler speziell Bw's heile ich durch die wundern sich dann nur warum sie so wenig Punkte bekommen haben. Klaut ihnen die Punkte dann kommen die ganz schnell zurück in die Gruppe.



ich bin aber nicht die supernanny. ein wenig grips und spielverständnis sollte man von leuten, die ein spiel spielen welches ab 12jahren freigegeben ist, schon erwarten können. ich habe auch keine lust mir die finger wund zu tippen, damit die leute es eh wieder nach 5minuten vergessen. leute die vorne sinnlos zergen wollen, die machen es auch, egal wieviel man auf sie einredet. es artet nur wieder in diskussionen aus, die zu nichts führen. ist ja nicht so, dass ich es nicht versucht hätte, aber da kann ich auch mit der wand reden, das bringt genausoviel. wie schrieb hier mal jemand so schön: "jeder hat im szenario seinen eigenen masterplan, den er durchbringen will!".
und das mit dem RP klauen wenn man solo bw´s heilt, das stimmt so auch nicht. er hat seine portion an rufpunkten schon lange erhalten wenn du ihn heilst und dadurch deinen anteil abbekommst. seine rufpunkte werden im nachhinein nichtmehr gesenkt, und rufpunkte klauen, bevor er überhaupt welche erspielt hat, geht auch nicht. 
mfg


----------



## Diven (24. Februar 2009)

soweit ich das aus den wardb foren gelesen hab werden die RP/EXP in Szenarien mit nxt patch geändert. was zur folge hat, dass nur noch die killing blows der eigenen grp rp geben. dadurch wird ne healergrp so ziemlich sinnlos und ein einzelner dd bekommt auch nicht so viel außer er nietet wirklich allein ohne dass ein anderer draufhaut einiges um 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (24. Februar 2009)

Ich sag's nur einmal für alle Beteiligten: unterlasst die persönlichen Angriffe und Provokationen. Dies hat hier absolut nichts verloren. Sollte diese Warnung nicht genügen folgen entsprechende Konsequenzen. Etwas Frischluft und ein wenig Abstand zum ganzen kann nie schaden. Schönen Abend euch.


----------



## Maddin123 (24. Februar 2009)

kommt drauf an wie du geskillt bist oder? es gibt doch einmal heilen durch schaden und einmal einfach nur heilen...

also haben alle recht!!! so und jetzt friede, freude, eierkuchen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berghammer71 (24. Februar 2009)

/sign @ Pente

Ich hab kein Siggi gespielt kann der hinten echt nur 50 k heal raushauen, ist es ein Einzelhealer ohne Gruppenheal?

50 k kommen mir auch wenig vor, muß ja nicht heißen das es schlecht ist - ich frag mich nur worans liegt?

Hat der Siggi kein Gruppenheal oder heilt durch dmg?

-

Zum Topic, ich als Bogenkünstler hab rein AE ohne Nahkampf erstmal geskillt (lvl 37).

Ohne Gruppe bin ich einfach tod oder stell mich ganz hinten als Späher hin.

Wer meine Gruppe verläßt hat bestimmt nicht mein wohlwollen.

Ich spiel die nicht grade einfache Klasse um Spass zu haben und zwar in einer Gruppe.

Wer ein mmo zum leechen, cheaten nutzt der kann doch sofort im offline Spiel bleiben.

*Sinn eines MMORPGS ist und bleibt das Zusammenspiel und nicht ein Einzelegotrip wie schon ne Menge in
WoW allein für Items durchzuziehen.*

Auch in Warhammer steh ich leider ab und dann ohne Gruppe da, z.B. wenn eine 15 Mann Gildengruppe beschließt
ihren Kt zuzumachen um Gildenpunkte im Getümmel zu leechen.

Diese Kriegstruppleiter haben nicht mal den Verstand ein Spiel zuverstehen, es geht nicht wirklich um etwas ausser Spass zu haben. Der Gegenzug von mir und anderen ist natürlich wenn sie betteln keine Sz wegen lock teilzunehmen
einfach ignoieren und weiterzumachen.

Ich möchte auch keinen Leecher in meiner Gilde haben - einfach deshalb, ich brauch keine Spieler an meiner Seite
die damit posen was sie schon erreicht haben. Das es ein Spiel ist, verstehen sie wie gesagt nicht.

Das zum Satz eines Posters leechen könnte ok sein - ist es nicht, die Quittungen kommen kurz oder lang von allen Seiten und siehe da, wenn man eine Gemeinschaft braucht zum Hauptstadt angreifen oder deffen ist keine da.


----------



## DerTingel (24. Februar 2009)

Berghammer71 schrieb:


> ...



nunja, du ignorierst aber fleissig alle argumente dafür. 
klar ists n gruppenspiel, aber wenn ich in der gruppe ebenfalls alleine für mich spiele, ich hinten lustig von 2 leuten umgeschnetzelt werde weil alle dd vorne zergen wollen und sich n dreck um die eigenen heiler kümmern, dann brauche ich keine gruppe. und das ist als heiler in random sz leider zu 90% der fall. alle spielen für sich alleine, nur die heiler "müssen" für die gruppe spielen.
mfg

&#8364;: damit möchte ich niemanden dazu verleiten so zu spielen. wirklich toll finde ich es auch nicht, aber bevor ich frust schiebe durch das verhalten anderer, lasse ich sie lieber frust schieben, indem ich ein paar mehr rp absahne als sie.


----------



## Maddin123 (24. Februar 2009)

DerTingel schrieb:


> nunja, du ignorierst aber fleissig alle argumente dafür.
> klar ists n gruppenspiel, aber wenn ich in der gruppe ebenfalls alleine für mich spiele, ich hinten lustig von 2 leuten umgeschnetzelt werde weil alle dd vorne zergen wollen und sich n dreck um die eigenen heiler kümmern, dann brauche ich keine gruppe. und das ist als heiler in random sz leider zu 90% der fall. alle spielen für sich alleine, nur die heiler "müssen" für die gruppe spielen.
> mfg
> 
> €: damit möchte ich niemanden dazu verleiten so zu spielen. wirklich toll finde ich es auch nicht, aber bevor ich frust schiebe durch das verhalten anderer, lasse ich sie lieber frust schieben, indem ich ein paar mehr rp absahne als sie.


deswegen spiel ich auch nur gildeninterne sz-gruppen...


----------



## DerTingel (24. Februar 2009)

Maddin123 schrieb:


> deswegen spiel ich auch nur gildeninterne sz-gruppen...



jo, aber da ich keine lust auf eine riesen gilde habe kann es auch mal vorkommen, dass gerade keiner zeit hat. 
mfg


----------



## Berghammer71 (24. Februar 2009)

DerTingel schrieb:


> nunja, du ignorierst aber fleissig alle argumente dafür.
> klar ists n gruppenspiel, aber wenn ich in der gruppe ebenfalls alleine für mich spiele, ich hinten lustig von 2 leuten umgeschnetzelt werde weil alle dd vorne zergen wollen und sich n dreck um die eigenen heiler kümmern, dann brauche ich keine gruppe. und das ist als heiler in random sz leider zu 90% der fall.
> mfg




Das Ziel des einzelnen könnte sein, dadurch schneller zu lvln oder Ruf zu farmen weil er so wenig Zeit hat.

MMORPG und Wenig Zeit ist ein Widerspruch in sich selbst, grad weil mal ja mit anderen viel machen soll.

Spiele sind nicht immer perfekt, haben bugs ungeahnte Explois wie das mit den Gruppen verlassen
(war nicht so gewollt).

Vor nicht allzu langer Zeit waren im Internet nur Leute unterwegs die hätten es arm gefunden sich einen Würfel
lauter sechsen zu machen und damit immer weiter zu würfeln, genauer gesagt nicht nur arm sondern einfach stupide.

Und auch ich möchte mich nicht ernsthaft mehr dazu ausdrücken, es ist für mich ein Exploit die Gruppe zu verlassen
und mehr Punkte zu leechen, in WoW wurden kurz nach bekanntwerden die Zwangsgruppierung eingeführt.

Hier hat Warhammer nicht aufgepasst das direkt von Anfang an einzuführen - ändern sie nix, bleibt das noch ein langes Thema von dem ich mich jetzt aber zurückziehe. Ich sage aber nochmal das ist nichts anderes als *EXPLOITEN da es so nie angedacht war.*


----------



## Maddin123 (24. Februar 2009)

DerTingel schrieb:


> jo, aber da ich keine lust auf eine riesen gilde habe kann es auch mal vorkommen, dass gerade keiner zeit hat.
> mfg


und dann mach ich RvR oder den Computer aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerTingel (24. Februar 2009)

Berghammer71 schrieb:


> ...



und wieder gehst du null auf meine argumente ein...aber ok. dann bye...



Maddin123 schrieb:


> und dann mach ich RvR oder den Computer aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mein main steht auf middenland, damit hat sich das orvr meist erledigt, bevor es angefangen hat. computer aus...hmmm...alternative, aber da ich ihn ja angeschaltet habe um mich abzulenken auch keine wirkliche lösung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
szenarien sind eben ein kurzfristiger zeitvertreib für 15minuten. 
mfg


----------



## Maddin123 (24. Februar 2009)

DerTingel schrieb:


> mein main steht auf middenland, damit hat sich das orvr meist erledigt, bevor es angefangen hat. computer aus...hmmm...alternative, aber da ich ihn ja angeschaltet habe um mich abzulenken auch keine wirkliche lösung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


dann hast du ein problem... was os demm so schlecht an middenland? dachte der server wär voll...


----------



## WOrldBasch0R (24. Februar 2009)

Maddin123 schrieb:


> dann hast du ein problem... was os demm so schlecht an middenland? dachte der server wär voll...




am ende trifft es wohl eher


----------



## Zenotaph (25. Februar 2009)

Fallraen schrieb:


> Und zu den Tanks im allgemeinen: Ein Tank auch ohne 2h, zerlegt mich als Brighty innerhalb von einigen Sekunden bzw. nervt mich so das ich nichts! mehr machen kann. Aber wir haben viele Leute (nicht nur Tanks, aber die natürlich auch) die rein auf gegnerische Rang 50+Tanks einhaun, die von hinten geheilt werden. War rein auf diesen Personenkreis bezogen.


Nun, manchmal 'kann' es schon Sinn machen, auf Tanks einzuprügeln. 
Dann muss man ihn aber schnell down bekommen.
Das geht aber auch nur, wenn die Gruppe koordiniert vorgeht. Stichwort Focusfire.
Je nach Situation steh ich auch mal vor unseren Castern und decke diese einfach nur.
Mir fällt der Skillname grad nicht ein, aber jeder, der hinter mir steht, 
nimmt weniger Schaden und hat eine erhöhte Blockrate. Kann mal sehr nützlich sein,
da ja meine Moral trotzdem weiter steigt. Und dann gibts entweder Buffs für die Gruppe, 
oder auch mal ein Ausmerzen, wenn genug Gegner vor mir stehen. Ist eben situationsbedingt.
Sich mitten ins Getümmel zu stürzen ist nicht immer sinnvoll. Zumal oft die Übersicht darunter leidet.


----------



## lucifermaycry (25. Februar 2009)

Meiner Meinung ist das ein Verhalten, dass es in jedem MMO gibt. Das schlimmste Beispiel dafür ist WoW, wo jeder 13 jährige seinen E-Penis ausfahren muss usw...


----------



## pbODW (25. Februar 2009)

Das Verhalten in Szenarien, immer wieder eine Diskussion wert. Eins will sich mir aber nie so richtig erschliessen und zwar wenn mit Herzblut darüber debattiert wird, was man selbst für ein toller Hecht ist und die anderen nicht.

Vielleicht liegts an meinem Alter aber in einem Spiel ist das sowas von nebensächlich, da man diese Energie lieber in sein tatsächliches Leben investieren sollte, aber das nur nebenbei.

Ich spiele meinen Auerkorenen schon eine zeitlang und die Spielweise hat sich immer wieder geändert, man lernt dazu auch mit Level 40, anderen Spielern sollte man diese Chance auch geben.

Szenarien trete ich mittlerweile eher selten bei aber ich kann mich in letzter Zeit auch selten über Zufallsgruppen beschweren.

Natürlich gehen die ein oder anderen in eine Extragruppe, meist hat das aber gildeninterne Gründe, zum Schmunzeln bringt mich die ein oder andere Hexenkriegerin, die einen Sologang probiert und sooft den Boden küsst, dass zwischen dem Warten auf den Respawn und dem nächsten Tod nur Sekunden liegen.

Meinen Guard wechsle ich mittlerweile im Szenario nach Situation, wenn der Schamane/Zelot zu weit weg ist, bekommt ihn der JDK/Hexenkriegerin neben mir an der Front aufgedrückt, als Tank bin ich auf die Gruppe vor allem Heilsupport angewiesen, von daher erübrigt sich für mich die Frage eines Sologangs.

Vielleicht liegts daran, dass ich schon ne Weile spiele und mein Charakter nicht mehr ganz unbekannt ist (das geht ja jedem so, der länger dabei ist, man kennt die Leute irgendwann) aber ich erhalte so gut wie immer Heilung auch in Zufallsgruppen und versuche meinen Tank als Tank und als Nervensäge meiner Feinde zu spielen, was ganz gut funktioniert auf Missklang geskillt.

DDs, die alleine unterwegs sind machen einfach vom Prinzip her den Heilern das Leben unötig schwer, da jede Gruppenheilung unmöglich wird, beim Guard des Tanks ist das ja genauso.

Das Problem eines Sologängers ist einfach, dass er von Anfang an sich aus dem Gruppenspiel verabschiedet und der Gruppe dadurch zwangsweise Nachteile bringt, ob die nun gut zusammen spielen oder nicht.

Den Ärger vor allem von Heilern kann ich allerdings gut nachvollziehen, wie oft bin ich von der Front nach hinten gelaufen, weil mein beschützter Heiler um Hilfe rief und habe gegnerische Hexenjäger/Löwen mit ihrem nervigen Dauergehopse gehauen, da sie unter unseren Stoffies gewütet haben und es sonst niemanden wirklich interessiert hat.

In großem und ganzen läufts im T4 zumindest auf Drakenwald aber ganz rund.


----------



## Sorzzara (25. Februar 2009)

An dieser Stelle ist aber jetzt schon die Frage erlaubt, warum die Jungens bei Mythic, obwohl das Problem SEIT RELEASE BEKANNT IST, sich bis jetzt nicht dazu bequemt haben, eine Lösung dafür zu finden.

Klar, man kann es sich als Entwickler auch leicht machen, und sagen "Ja das ist ja kein technisches Problem, das liegt am Verhalten der Spieler". Zu einfach meine Herren, dieses Problem beeinflusst den Spielspass einiger massiv, die sich - vollkommen zu recht - Verarscht vorkommen, von Leuten die durch unsoziales Verhalten auch noch Vorteile im Spiel geniessen.

Und es ist wirklich nicht einzusehen, dass hier der Entwickler nicht endlich Massnahmen setzt...Zeit wäre es, und es würde weitere Abbonementzahlenverluste zumindest reduzieren.

Wenn Mythic natürlich weiterhin die Ressourcen auf so wichtige Dinge wie das Einführen von Festevents und Goblinmasken verschwendet, siehts für WAR Zappenduster aus.


----------



## Nereshad (25. Februar 2009)

Berghammer71 schrieb:


> Auch in Warhammer steh ich leider ab und dann ohne Gruppe da, z.B. wenn eine 15 Mann Gildengruppe beschließt
> ihren Kt zuzumachen um Gildenpunkte im Getümmel zu leechen.
> 
> Diese Kriegstruppleiter haben nicht mal den Verstand ein Spiel zuverstehen, es geht nicht wirklich um etwas ausser Spass zu haben. Der Gegenzug von mir und anderen ist natürlich wenn sie betteln keine Sz wegen lock teilzunehmen
> ...



Hast du dir mal überlegt, dass der Gildentrupp geschglossen bleibt, weil man als Voraussetzung das vorhandene Voicetool nutzt. Ich weiß von meiner Gilde, wir spielen häufig in einer geschlossenen Gruppe, dass jeder der anfragt und schreibt, dass er Shock-Voice benutzt und nur in den korrekten Channel gezogen werden muß, ohne Probleme in den Kriegstrupp aufgenommen wird.

Wir haben es anders versucht, dass kannst du mir glauben. Aber einige Leute wollten es halt nicht lernen und haben sich nicht selten ganz woanders aufgehalten als da wo gerade unser Kriegstrupp war. Haben nicht auf Ansagen gehört und ähnliches. Wenn ich aber in einem Kriegstrupp spielen will sollte ich mich an die Regeln halten, die dann automatisch greifen sollten. Ich mache das was angesagt wird, auch wenn es mal unangenehme Sachen wie PQ´s und ähnliches sind. Es kann dann nicht sein, dass ich den KT wechsel oder mich ganz woanders aufhalte.


----------



## Adalfried (25. Februar 2009)

Naja die Events die ich bis jetzt gesehen hab waren net toll. Das letzte große war Kegsend und das war ... Mobs farmen. Einfallsreich, dauert bestimmt Monate =)

Nein das Probs ist das es in Szenarios nichts gibt. Es gibt die Teilnahmequest und die Killquest. Es gibt keine Unabhängige wir gewinnen Quest, keine halte das ARtefakt 20 Sekunden oder besitze das Artefakt mindestens 1 Minute oder 10 oder 15 etc. Nein es gibt keine Quest oder kein Anreiz zu gewinnen. Der einzige wäre das halten von einem Gebiet.
Das heißt dies machen nur Leute die daran interesse habe und einige haben daran kein interesse und wollen eben nur Renown farmen. Man müsste eben mehr Quests geben, mehr Belohnungen für das Gewinnen oder für das Klauen von Flaggen, halten von Artefakten und was es sonst noch für Szenarios gibt.

Hab auch WAR gezockt, weil ich mich gefreut hatte entlich mal in der Warhammer welt echten Orks gegenüber zu tretten, wobei man natürlich bedenken sollte das die heutigen Orks ja wohl nicht mehr das wahre sind. Die prüllen ihr Waaaggh wie ein Goblin mit Zahnschmerzen und ihre Spaltas halten die auch nicth mehr richtig. Ein Eisenbrecher wie ich es bin, den hauen die doch nie im Leben um. Natürlich betrügen ... ach beim Barte meines Großvaters das sind Ding für ein gutes Bier.

Nur am Ende hab ich aufgehört. Es ist reines töten und töten. Es gibt keine Abweschlung für Berufe muss man farmen gehen und zwar Mobs ohne Ende. Im RVR muss man Spieler killen ohne Ende. Es gibt keine Abwechslung und in Szenarios, vorallem in niedrigen Tier, ist es egal ob man gewinnt oder verliert. Klar ist es gut das es Quests gibt wo man nicht gewinnen muss. Ich nenne kein Namen aber einiges der BGs nerven ja an ... wenn niemand die Flagge tragen will. Aber Mythic muss auch was machen. Selbst der große Frostriese hat viel mit seinem neuen Gebiet gemacht und etliche schöne Quests. Aber WAR ist RVR und da sollte natürlich das belohnt werden. Aber es wird eben nur töte belohnt ... töte Mob XY oder erschlage n Spieler, wobei die Zahl n nicht dem Tier entspricht. 

Ich glaub Mythic würde schon viel ändern, wenn sie Quests einführen die an das Szenario angepasst sind. Wie töte eben so viele Spieler mit der Schrein Explosion, erschlage Flaggenträger oder trage die Flagge selbst etc. Dafür gibt es noch nette Einträge und Freischaltung von halt PVP Items oder Juwelen. So dass der Anreiz da ist auch zu gewinnen oder für das Szenario wichtige Dinge zu machen. Nett wie es derzeit ist, dass dies eigentlich nebenbei läuft. Denn nach 15 Minuten ist ja eh schluss, egal ob man Flagge trägt oder Artefakt ignot.


----------



## Zenotaph (25. Februar 2009)

Ich schätze, da hat in der Entwicklung einfach unterschätzt,
wie findig Spieler sein können, um das zu bekommen, was sie wollen,
ohne wirklich auf die Rollenspielsituation einzugehen.
Wer mal Pen&Paper RPGs gespielt hat, wird wissen, was ich meine.
Als Spielleiter ist man einfach, ab und zu, kurz vorm heulen...
"Wie? Warum hat dein Straßensamurai einen Toaster dabei?"


----------



## Jaimewolf (25. Februar 2009)

Zenotaph schrieb:


> Wer mal Pen&Paper RPGs gespielt hat, wird wissen, was ich meine.
> Als Spielleiter ist man einfach, ab und zu, kurz vorm heulen...
> "Wie? Warum hat dein Straßensamurai einen Toaster dabei?"



OH ja, das kann wirklich abartig sein, wenn die Spieler anfangen sich Gegenstände in Spielsituationen reinzuattestieren, die sie normalerweise nie mit sich führen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 &#8222;Hum, du führst einen C12 Sprengsatz am Gürtel mit dir und willst ihn zünden, weil du in einer selbst angezettelten Schlägerei, morgens um halb acht, beim Bäcker aufs Maul bekommst???

Dasselbe gilt fü WAR - Stichwort: Pve-Kreisburgenraids...


----------



## Garthel (25. Februar 2009)

Jaimewolf schrieb:


> Dasselbe gilt fü WAR - Stichwort: Pve-Kreisburgenraids...



Die wohl dämlichste Erfindung im WAR-Universum. Ich steh lieber mit zwei Kriegstrupps
vor einer gedefften Burg und "lebe" den Krieg statt stumpf die Burgherren abzuarbeiten
und jeder Burg aus dem Weg zu gehen wo auch nur ein Ordler zu sehen ist. Wenn ich
NPCs kloppen will spiel ich WoW und dort sind die Gegner dann zumindest noch etwas
anspruchsvoller als die Burgherren. *g*

Aber da kann man nichts machen, der Mensch nimmt den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes
und das sind nunmal freie Burgen statt 2-3 Ordler-KTs die sich in einer Burg verschanzen
und warten bis der wilde Pöbel das Tor durchbrochen hat.

Übrigends, Burgen deffen macht auch viel mehr Spaß wie das abfarmen der NPCs, aber
auf den Trichter scheinen auf Drakenwald bisher nur die Ordler gekommen zu sein (jedenfalls im T2).


----------



## Zukurio (25. Februar 2009)

ch versuche mich nicht mehr über dieses Verhalten aufzuregen :-) Manchmal fällt es allerdings sehr schwer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hardnoise (25. Februar 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Ne jetzt mal ersnthaft ... iwie. haben teilweise viele Leute n Egotrip. Hab am We mal ein wenig getwinkt und meine SW gepusht, im Mourkain gehen die 2 Heiler auf einmal in Grp. 5 und im /sc "Wir heilen nicht mehr für solche Spacken" ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du müsstest auch den Grund wissen, der sie dazu bewegt hat..
Ich selbst Spiel ein Zeloten und gebe in sachen Heal eigentlich immer mein bestes, wenn dann aber so Sprüche kommen im Chat wie "haben wir überhaupt ein Heiler? Wtf nur naps healer bei den Destros", dann erklär mir mal, warum sollt ich mir noch weiter die Mühe machen und diese Typen heilen? Versteh mich net falsch, ich find solche verhalten grundsätzlich genauso Mies, aber wenn mich jemand blöd anmacht, Ignoriere ich diese auch und werden auch kein Heal mehr bekommen..


----------



## Maddin123 (25. Februar 2009)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> An dieser Stelle ist aber jetzt schon die Frage erlaubt, warum die Jungens bei Mythic, obwohl das Problem SEIT RELEASE BEKANNT IST, sich bis jetzt nicht dazu bequemt haben, eine Lösung dafür zu finden.
> 
> Klar, man kann es sich als Entwickler auch leicht machen, und sagen "Ja das ist ja kein technisches Problem, das liegt am Verhalten der Spieler". Zu einfach meine Herren, dieses Problem beeinflusst den Spielspass einiger massiv, die sich - vollkommen zu recht - Verarscht vorkommen, von Leuten die durch unsoziales Verhalten auch noch Vorteile im Spiel geniessen.
> 
> ...


An dieser Stelle ist aber jetzt schon die Frage erlaubt, warum du im WAR Forum schreibst wenn du selber nur WoW spielst? Und dann auch nur schlecht über das Spiel schreibst... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shintuargar (25. Februar 2009)

Maddin123 schrieb:


> An dieser Stelle ist aber jetzt schon die Frage erlaubt, warum du im WAR Forum schreibst wenn du selber nur WoW spielst? Und dann auch nur schlecht über das Spiel schreibst...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist ein Witz, oder? Sorzzara ist (war?) so ziemlich der größte WAR-Fanatiker hier im Forum. Er war (neben LoD_Lari übrigens) einer der aktivsten User hier im WAR-Forum. Er war so ziemlich über jede Kleinigkeit informiert, was WAR anging.

Nur weil er Kritik äußerst, spielt er kein WAR mehr oder nur noch WoW? Man kann es sich auch einfach machen. Mal abgesehen davon dass es noch so viel mehr als WAR oder WoW gibt.


----------



## Rorgak (25. Februar 2009)

Hat zwar nix mit dem Thema zu tun aber Mythic muss mit dem Patch und den 2 Klassen die kommen vieles reißen. Darauf basieren die Hoffnungen sicher nicht weniger Spieler!

Und dieses dämliche solo gruppe gehen sollte wie schon oft gesagt einfach unterbunden werden. Naja hoffen wir das Beste.


----------



## Pacster (25. Februar 2009)

Das lustige daran ist eigentlich das die WAR-Fanatiker auf sowas immer geantwortet haben: "Sowas wird in WAR nicht passieren, das ist Gruppenspiel...da MUSS man zusammenarbeiten. Die Spieler werden da keine ego-touren fahren wie in WoW". Aber auch bei WAR zeigt sich wieder: Lassen die Programmierer den Spielern die Wahl ob sie für die Gruppe spielen oder nur die Gruppe ausnutzen um den persönlich größten Vorteil daraus zu ziehen...werden die Spieler fast alle letzteres wählen. Dabei ist es den Spielern egal ob eine Gruppe aus reinen Egoisten immer verliert...weil das gleicht sich im nächsten Szenario aus wenn 75% als Gruppe die nützlichen Deppen spielen und nur man selbst den Egoisten gibt.


----------



## Maddin123 (25. Februar 2009)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Das ist ein Witz, oder? Sorzzara ist (war?) so ziemlich der größte WAR-Fanatiker hier im Forum. Er war (neben LoD_Lari übrigens) einer der aktivsten User hier im WAR-Forum. Er war so ziemlich über jede Kleinigkeit informiert, was WAR anging.
> 
> Nur weil er Kritik äußerst, spielt er kein WAR mehr oder nur noch WoW? Man kann es sich auch einfach machen. Mal abgesehen davon dass es noch so viel mehr als WAR oder WoW gibt.


ich finde den thread gerade nicht in dem er sich auch nur über das spiel beschwert und auch sagt das er jetzt wieder WoW spielt... und solche leute brauchen wir hier wirklich nicht...


----------



## Jemand2 (25. Februar 2009)

also das is mal mein senf dazu,

ich hab nen 30er Feuerzauberer. Ich gehe niemals aus der Gruppe am Anfang eines SC und wenn doch, dann weil ich in eine andere Grp wechsle damit das setup besser stimmt. Es gibt für mich nicht besseres wie eine Grp mit einenm guten Heiler (am liebsten Sigi + runi oder erzi). Erst dort kann ich alles geben und mit 100 Verbrennungen rumrennen. Und jeder BW weis was ein paar aoe dots + feuerregen in einem Destro Zerg anrichten kann. Da kill ich schon ab und an mal 3 - 5 Destros auf einmal weil das keiner wegheilen kann. Da teile ich gern meine Punkte. Weil es so auch einfach Spass macht. Wenn nun der Tank auch ein Auge nach hinten zu uns hat: Ideal. Ich liebe solche grps.

Aber: Ich hab aber auch schon Gruppen gesehen in SC die eigendlich keine sind. Der Heiler blickt es ned oder ist überfordert weil der Rest der Grp ständig Schaden frisst, Klassen die kicken können neben oder hinter einem stehen während man von ner Hexe oder einem Chaosbarbaren zerhäckselt wird (meist Heiler oder ich) und nichts machen. Meist nutze ich dann meinen Moral1 kick wenn rdy. Den Rest kümmert es nicht. Selbst ein einfaches in den Weg stellen verschafft einem Stoffi oft wertvolle Zeit. Es muss nicht immer kicken sein. Wo ist da bitte das Gruppenspiel? Richtig, nirgens. Es sind alles Solospieler, bewusst oder unbewusst, in einer Grp. Und genau dann verlasse ich die Gruppe. Ich werde solche Spieler nicht noch unterstützen.

Ich hab auch schon bemerkt, dass ich nach dem leave der grp deutlich mehr geheilt werde, weil der ein oder andere Heiler blickt das es Punkte dafür gibt. 

Aber eines kann ich überhaupt nicht ab: Spieler die von Anfang an aus der Gruppe gehen ohne ihnen eine Chance zu geben. 

bis die Tage


----------



## Insubordinator (25. Februar 2009)

Keine Ahnung warum hierüber so lange diskutiert werden muss. Hier die Gründe warum selbst Zeloten oder Hexen, bzw. ihre Spiegelklassen in eine Gruppe gehören.

- Ihr erhaltet Buffs von bis zu fünf Spielern was Euch entscheidend stärkt (das bringt nix? Es wird nie nachgebuffed? LOOOOOL, wie schwach ist das Argument denn bitte??? Es ist einfach kein Argument 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
- Ihr erhaltet mächtige AoE-Heals wodurch die anderen Heiler Euch nicht seperat heilen müssen, was zu viel Zeit kostet und somit manchmal Leben kostet (OMG, sagt jetzt bloß nicht, die anderen Heiler heilen ja sowieso nicht)
- AoE-Rezz (nur 30 Fuss reichweite? Na und? Wenn Du innerhalb dieser 30 Fuß liegst, wirst Du es dem Heiler danken)

Mit dem Argument "die Anderen sind Schlecht" aus ner Gruppe zu gehen ist übrigens die dümmste Ausrede. Am geilsten find ich die Aussage "der heilt nie" (habs schon oft erlebt, dass Heiler wie bekloppt heilen und anschliessend solche Sprüche an den Kopf geworfen bekommen, weil ein Cb innerhalb von zwei Sekunden stirbt). Die meisten schnallens einfach nicht, dass sie fünf, sechs Hots am Tickern haben.

Nix gegen Friede, Freude, Eierkuche, aber am meisten bringt mich der Spruch "mir ists inzwischen egal" auf die Palme. Was glaubt Ihr, macht ein "Einzelgänger" wenn ein kompletter KT ihn anvisiert und /puke schreibt?? Denkt einfach mal drüber nach^^


----------



## Azddel (25. Februar 2009)

Pacster schrieb:


> Aber auch bei WAR zeigt sich wieder: Lassen die Programmierer den Spielern die Wahl ob sie für die Gruppe spielen oder nur die Gruppe ausnutzen um den persönlich größten Vorteil daraus zu ziehen...werden die Spieler fast alle letzteres wählen.



Aha. Fast alle... Ich würde fast darauf wetten, dass sich diese deine Meinung nur auf Grundlage des vorliegenden Threads gebildet hat. Es liegt aber in der Natur eines solchen Threads, dass darin fast ausschließlich negative Erfahrungen widergegeben werden.
Aufgrund meiner eigenen Erfahrungen im Spiel und in den Szenarien, würde ich die Prozentzahl der Spieler, die das in diesem Thread beschriebene Verhalten an den Tag legen, auf vielleicht 15, mit ganz schwarter Brille auch auf 20% schätzen. Ein Fünftel aller Spieler also, wenn ich den Schwarzseher markiere. Bleiben noch vier Fünftel übrig, die ihren Spielspaß aus dem Gruppenspiel ziehen.
Dass dieses nicht immer harmoniert, steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt. Aber man darf auch nicht erwarten, dass die RvR bzw PvP Profis alle einfach so vom Himmel fallen.

Grüße.


----------



## Aero_one (25. Februar 2009)

Hardnoise schrieb:


> Du müsstest auch den Grund wissen, der sie dazu bewegt hat..
> Ich selbst Spiel ein Zeloten und gebe in sachen Heal eigentlich immer mein bestes, wenn dann aber so Sprüche kommen im Chat wie "haben wir überhaupt ein Heiler? Wtf nur naps healer bei den Destros", dann erklär mir mal, warum sollt ich mir noch weiter die Mühe machen und diese Typen heilen? Versteh mich net falsch, ich find solche verhalten grundsätzlich genauso Mies, aber wenn mich jemand blöd anmacht, Ignoriere ich diese auch und werden auch kein Heal mehr bekommen..



Ist ja auch richtig so ... geb ich dir recht. 

ABER 

Das Sc am We lief gut. Wir führten mich ca. 350/120 ... als dann aber unser Tank hinten *alleine* mit dem Artefakt stirbt weil die einzigen beiden Heiler meinen mit in den Zerg zu rushen wegen Renown, Items undso ... dann vergeht mir ehrlich gesagt die Lust.

Dann muss man sich als Heiler aber auch mal die Frage gefallen lassen ...
" Wieso kommt nicht einer zum Tank ...?"

Aber dann so dermaßen sinnlos auszuticken ... Wabah shice hier ... kagge da ... und alles Naps undso. /scquit /gquit /gamequit /lifequit undso ...
Calm down ... 
Da fragte ich mich zu diesem Zeitpunkt echt ... was haben die beiden denn ...?

Naja ... so long

Aero


----------



## DerTingel (25. Februar 2009)

Insubordinator schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung warum hierüber so lange diskutiert werden muss. Hier die Gründe warum selbst Zeloten oder Hexen, bzw. ihre Spiegelklassen in eine Gruppe gehören.
> 
> - Ihr erhaltet Buffs von bis zu fünf Spielern was Euch entscheidend stärkt (das bringt nix? Es wird nie nachgebuffed? LOOOOOL, wie schwach ist das Argument denn bitte??? Es ist einfmen, weil ein Cb innerhalb von zwei Sekunden stirbt). Die meisten schnallens einfach nicht, dass sie fünf, sechs Hots am Tickern haben.ach kein Argument
> 
> ...



in mehr als 90%der fälle erhalte ich keinen buff von den anderen mitspielern. genausowenig erhalte ich einen guard oder sonstwas. 
ich erhalte keine mächtigen (???) aoe heals, und sinnvoll benutzen kann man sie auch nicht, da 2 leute links lang laufen, einer rechts und der vierte geradaus, ich also maximal 2 leute damit heilen kann. und das ist verschwendete ap und zeit, da in solchen fällen single heals effizienter sind. 
aoe-rezz brauch ich nicht, ich kann mich selber aufheben. gerezzt wird man eh so gut wie nie und ich kann effektiver mit meinem normalen rezz die leute aufheben. der hat ne größere reichweite und ich muss nicht mitten im zerg stehen um zu rezzen. 
ich habe auch nie behauptet dass ich ohne gruppe spiele weil die anderen schlecht sind, sondern weil sie nur für sich spielen und sich nicht um die eigenen heiler kümmern sondern lieber vorne rp erzergen wollen. 
so, jetzt zeig mir nochmal bitte wo die argumente schwach sind. und soll ich dir was sagen, puke wäre mir von solche leuten egal, denn würden sie mich unterstützen, käme ich nicht auf den gedanken ohne gruppe ein sz zu spielen. aber man selber macht ja immer alles richtig. die solospieler machen das ja eh nur für ihren dicken e-penis und den massen an ruf...das vielleicht auch das verhalten der anderen spieler dafür verantwortlich ist, kommt dir nicht in den sinn.
mfg


----------



## Maddin123 (25. Februar 2009)

DerTingel schrieb:


> in mehr als 90%der fälle erhalte ich keinen buff von den anderen mitspielern. genausowenig erhalte ich einen guard oder sonstwas.
> ich erhalte keine mächtigen (???) aoe heals, und sinnvoll benutzen kann man sie auch nicht, da 2 leute links lang laufen, einer rechts und der vierte geradaus, ich also maximal 2 leute damit heilen kann. und das ist verschwendete ap und zeit, da in solchen fällen single heals effizienter sind.
> aoe-rezz brauch ich nicht, ich kann mich selber aufheben. gerezzt wird man eh so gut wie nie und ich kann effektiver mit meinem normalen rezz die leute aufheben. der hat ne größere reichweite und ich muss nicht mitten im zerg stehen um zu rezzen.
> ich habe auch nie behauptet dass ich ohne gruppe spiele weil die anderen schlecht sind, sondern weil sie nur für sich spielen und sich nicht um die eigenen heiler kümmern sondern lieber vorne rp erzergen wollen.


genau... spiel doch selber ein heiler und merk mal wie wenig dein job respektiert wird... wenn mal wer stirbt bist du schuld und wenn ihr gewinnt dann waren es wieder die imba dds und so...

bei leuten wie dir schüttel ich nur den Kopf... ich buffe, heile und reeze und muss mir so ein Dünnpfiff nicht gefallen lassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


so und jetzt is auch mal genug...

/vote4close wegen rumgeflame


----------



## DerTingel (25. Februar 2009)

Maddin123 schrieb:


> genau... spiel doch selber ein heiler und merk mal wie wenig dein job respektiert wird... wenn mal wer stirbt bist du schuld und wenn ihr gewinnt dann waren es wieder die imba dds und so...
> 
> bei leuten wie dir schüttel ich nur den Kopf... ich buffe, heile und reeze und muss mir so ein Dünnpfiff nicht gefallen lassen
> 
> ...



falsches quote? ansonsten mal alle beiträge lesen. ich spiele den zeloten seit release, dass solltest du wissen, wenn du dir meine beiträge auch wirklich durchgelesen hättest. aber hauptsache seinen senf dazu geben, ohne auch nur einen beitrag von mir gelesen zu haben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
gerade diese ignoranz der anderen spieler den eigenen heilern gegenüber macht es mir einfach mich mit ein paar mehr rp zu entschädigen. die anderen wollen alleine spielen aber bleiben in der gruppe? so eine gruppe brauch ich nicht...wirklich.

und ich weiss nicht wo du hier flames siehst.
mfg


----------



## Wulfenson (25. Februar 2009)

Ich bin mal so frei und fasse zusammen:

1) 
WAR ist ein Gruppenspiel, solo play sollte garnicht möglich sein 
da es die Gruppenspieler schädigt solo unterwegs zu sein

2) 
jeder sollte frei sein so zu spielen wie er will (auch heiler als dd, tank als dd, etc)
jedoch sollte man auch einsehen das man als einziger heiler/tank im sc besser mal die heilzauber auspackt/schild auspackt

3)
Punkte beim Sieg von SC und Beitrag zum Sieg eines SC sollten erhöht bzw möglich gemacht werden
da gerade die leute welche flaggen holen/bewachen meist mit weniger punkte ausgehn als die zerger
zb flagge abgeben 100ruf 600xp (zahlen frei erfunden also werft sie mir nicht an den kopf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

4)
Wenn die Statistik am ende eines SC nicht entfernt wird, sollte in diese schaden und heilung erhalten
aufgenommen werden um die Statistik aussagekräftig zu machen. 

5)
tretet den Ordlern in den A*sch!


mfg


----------



## Zenotaph (25. Februar 2009)

Fünftens kannste mal getrost weglassen. 
Ansonsten sieht das schonmal ganz richtig aus.


----------



## Skathloc (25. Februar 2009)

Das einzige was ich verstehen kann wenn man die Gruppe verlässt ist wenn man sich mit ner Gruppe angemeldet hat und dann getrennt wurde, da Stammgruppen ja meistens aufeinander abgestimmte Skillungen und Buffs verwenden. 
Alles andere sollte mmn unterbunden werden. 
Das könnte man zum Beispiel dadurch erreichen dass die 6er Gruppen immer in einer Gruppe sind. Das sollte sich programmtechnisch realisieren lassen. Kleinere Gruppen kann man ja mit anderen kleinen Gruppen oder Einzelspielern ergänzen. Wenn man jetzt noch die Gruppe verlassen funktion entfernt kann keiner meckern. 

Wenn man es komplett verhindert das Spieler die Gruppen verlassen können sind aber zum Beispiel Gruppen mit 4+ Heilern ungünstig. Da sollte man vielleicht ein paar Möglichkeiten offen halten zumindest zwischen den zwei Gruppen zu tauschen. Könnte man etwa so machen:

Spieler 1 möchte in Gruppe 2 weil dort keiner Heiler sind, Spieler 2 ist in Gruppe 2.
Spieler 1 schickt ne Anfrage an Spieler 2 ob er mit einem Gruppentausch einverstanden wäre. Spieler 2 kann dann Ja oder Nein klicken.

Man kann ja dann um das zuspammen mitten im Szenario zu verhindern, das ganze nur in der Warmupphase und in der ersten Minute erlauben. Da sind dann normalerweise alle Spieler im SZ.


----------



## Chabnang (25. Februar 2009)

Maddin123 schrieb:


> genau... spiel doch selber ein heiler und merk mal wie wenig dein job respektiert wird... wenn mal wer stirbt bist du schuld und wenn ihr gewinnt dann waren es wieder die imba dds und so...
> 
> bei leuten wie dir schüttel ich nur den Kopf... ich buffe, heile und reeze und muss mir so ein Dünnpfiff nicht gefallen lassen
> 
> ...



Also ich persönlich hab auch nen heiler, jetzt glaube lvl 28....ich geb mir mühe, heile mir nen wolf, buffe nach etc. und heile sogar die solo rumlaufenden nappels auch wenn ich ihnen am liebsten einen tritt in die gegnerische front verpassen würde.
Ich mache das aus einem einzigen Grund: weil ich gewinnen will. 
Ich laufe sogar so weit vor dass ich noch den HK oder tank mit meinen heals erreiche der gerade als einziger verzweifelt versucht die gegnerische stoffielinie aufzumischen.....das auch so ne sache, manche heiler stehen soweit hinten dass sie diese leute garnich erreichen können und meinen dann soll er halt nicht overextenden......muss er aber oft wenn er nicht an tanks rumschnippeln will.
Und lustigerweise wurde ich noch NIE für schuldig erklärt wenn wir verloren haben, was durchaus auchmal öfters passiert.

Ich kenne es auch aus der sicht des HK....und da muss ich sagen bemerkt man bei den heilern gravierende unterschiede. 
Zugegeben, einige sachen sind nicht wegzuheilen, aber wenn ich an dots totticke und das mit vertretbarer geschwindigkeit und nichmal ein hot rüberkommt, um das aufzuhalten und man das gefühl hat die einzigen heals die einen erreichen sind die, bei denen sich der heiler verklickt hat, dann läuft was falsch.
Gibt allerdings auch heiler bei denen denkt man die haben ne kristallkugel wenn man n halbe sekunde nach nem dicken nuke einen heal gepresst kriegt der einen wieder fast komplett heilt^^

In diesem sinne, einfach in der gruppe bleiben. Eure Gründe rauszugehen sind absolut irrelevant, auch wenn ihr mit den letzten idioten zusammenspielt oder zumindest glaubt ihr tut das.
Wer blöd spielt oder sich blöd verhält oder weiß der geier was, macht das für gewöhnlich ohne absicht. Das nicht toll, aber wayne.
Diejenigen die aus der grp rausgehen schaden ihr durchaus, und das ist eigentlich nicht wayne. Lustigerweise schaden auch die leute der gruppe die die solozocker einfach verrecken lassen......ein teufelskreis^^

Mfg


----------



## Elindir (25. Februar 2009)

Chabnang schrieb:


> In diesem sinne, einfach in der gruppe bleiben. Eure Gründe rauszugehen sind absolut irrelevant



Absolut richtig!


----------



## Maddin123 (25. Februar 2009)

Chabnang schrieb:


> Und lustigerweise wurde ich noch NIE für schuldig erklärt wenn wir verloren haben, was durchaus auchmal öfters passiert.


glück gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber schlimmer als im SZ is es auch im RvR weil dort alle ihre effekte weg schalten und dann nicht checken das ja vor dem tor 4 BW gruben liegen (und ÖL)! und dann sind die heiler mal wieder zu unfähig oO


----------



## Garthel (25. Februar 2009)

Ich glaub 90% aller Heiler machen ihren Job so gut wie möglich...ich
tue auch was ich kann und muss ehrlich sagen das ich nicht nur die
eigene Gruppe heile, sondern alle die irgendwie grad Schaden fressen.
Seh ich über einem meiner Kameraden die HP-Leiste sinken bekommt der
die kleine Heilung und den Hot und weiter zum nächsten Ziel.

Mir ist es da egal ob es ein Solospieler ist oder ein "Kacknoob" (der ich
ja eigentlich selbst bin), Hauptsache sie bleiben am Leben und können
helfen das Szenario zu gewinnen.

Letztens hatte ich da einen Gardisten der als Einziger als Hauptziel die
Heiler hinter der feindlichen Linie hatte. Wenn ich das sehe wird so einer
zu meinem Liebling, bekommt soviel Heilung von mir wie es geht und
es hilft der Gruppe. Ich hab nie dannach geschaut ob dieser nun solo
spielt oder nicht...bis Samstag wusste ich nichtmal das sowas überhaupt
geht. Für sowas habe ich einfach keine Zeit, sollen sie doch spielen wie
sie wollen, bekommt der Typ halt mehr Ruf durch die Kills, ich bekomm als
sein Heiler davon etwas ab und teile dies mir meiner Gruppe (wenn ich die
Mechanik jetzt richtig verstanden habe). Ok, es ist weniger als wenn der
Solospieler direkt in meiner Gruppe wäre, aber Hauptsache es hilft um
den Ordlern das Leben schwer zu machen.

Ich frage mich eh warum ihr Alle soviel Zeit dafür habt zu schauen wer, wann,
warum, welche Gruppe verlassen hat um solo zu spielen...ich investiere die
Zeit lieber in HoTs für die ganze Gruppe und rezze noch den ein oder anderen,
bringt der Gruppe mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elindir (25. Februar 2009)

Garthel schrieb:


> Ich frage mich eh warum ihr Alle soviel Zeit dafür habt zu schauen wer, wann,
> warum, welche Gruppe verlassen hat um solo zu spielen...ich investiere die
> Zeit lieber in HoTs für die ganze Gruppe und rezze noch den ein oder anderen,
> bringt der Gruppe mehr.
> ...


Ich schaue auf meine Squared Gruppen-Anzeige und sehe, dass solo Spieler dabei sind... so aufwendig ist das nicht...


----------



## yosh1^ (25. Februar 2009)

Also manche verstehe ich schon die teilweise ausrasten. Ich muss hier ganz ehrlich sagen ich gehöre teilweise wegen meinem Temperament auch dazu. Zwar beleidige ich die Mitspieler nicht doch bei manchen da verhsclägt es schon einem ab und zu die Sprache. 

Ich sehe in den Szenarios irgendwie nur leute die reinkommen und metzeln wollen, dabei aber immer eine derbe auf den Sack bekommen. Taktisch spielen so das man das Szenario gewinnt ist aber nicht drin. Bei sowas reg ich mich einfach auf den 3/4 alle Spieler wissen wahrscheinlich nicht einmal bei den Szenarios das es dort immer 2 Wege gibt um möglichen Zergs aus dem Weg zu gehen. Die meisten springen einfach rein und lassen sich killen. Auch ist es bis jetzt nur bei sehr wenigen angekommen das man zusammen ein Ziel fokusiert und dieses Down macht. 

Naja leider ist es wirklich so das man in den 40er Bereichen nur noch richtig aktiv an den Szenarien teilnehmen kann wenn man eine Gruppe hat und zusammen im TS sitzt. Dann macht das ganze auch Spaß, da man zusammen arbeiten kann.


----------



## Makalvian (25. Februar 2009)

Die Einzigste Frage die ich mir gerade stelle ist warun soll ich aus einem bg das wir gewinnen mit 3-4k renown rausgehen wenn ich 6-7k haben kann, wenn ich ohne gruppe spiele..... Das einzigste was fehlt sind meine buffs auf der gruppe in der ich normalerweise wäre ...
meine heilleistung wird dadurch nicht vermidert da ich die fast soweiso nur hotte...
guard gibts soweiso nie noch nichtmal in nem kt außer den gildeninternen ...
es wird meistens der dd sei es eisenbrecher oder hj die an mir kleben und 
vieleicht sogar noch durch die komplette reihe unserer dds rennen einfach ignoriert...

Ich würde mein verhalten vieleicht umstellen wenn!! es einfach reine 29-39er sc´s gibt und reine 40er gibt


----------



## Insubordinator (25. Februar 2009)

@ DerTingel

OMG, wenn ich mit Deinen Argumenten gleich ziehen wollte, müsste ich jetzt behaupten, dass Sitzgelegenheit im Haus schwachsinn sind, weil man sich ja auf den Boden setzen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Du sagst, Du bekommst in 90 % der Fälle keinen Buff.....kann man noch offensichtlicher lügen???
Du bekommst keine AoE Heals? Bist Du vielleicht im falschen Forum gelandet???  *sich kaputt lacht*



@ Malkavian

Lese bitte, was ich zuvor am Ende von Seite vier geschrieben habe. Mit etwas Glück kommt bei Dir die Erleuchtung. Wenn Du willst, kannst Du aber weiterhin so tun, als ob meine Argumente nichtig wären.....das nennt man dann Beratungsresistent.


----------



## DerTingel (25. Februar 2009)

Insubordinator schrieb:


> @ DerTingel
> 
> OMG, wenn ich mit Deinen Argumenten gleich ziehen wollte, müsste ich jetzt behaupten, dass Sitzgelegenheit im Haus schwachsinn sind, weil man sich ja auf den Boden setzen kann
> 
> ...



jo, das ist ja sehr erwachsen wie du argumentieren kannst.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
andere leute des lügens zu bezichtigen...sehr reif! 
dabei null auf die argumente der anderen eingehen...wo lernt man das?
so, nun kannste dich weiter kaputtlachen, und lass die erwachsenen bitte vernünftig weiter diskutieren und troll dich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mfg


----------



## Maddin123 (25. Februar 2009)

DerTingel schrieb:


> jo, das ist ja sehr erwachsen wie du argumentieren kannst.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


was du machst is flamen und die schuld auf andere schieben nicht diskutieren...


----------



## DerTingel (25. Februar 2009)

Maddin123 schrieb:


> was du machst is flamen und die schuld auf andere schieben nicht diskutieren...



du bist mir immernoch den beweis schuldig, dass ich hier rum flame. der kam bisher nicht, also hab ichs nicht gemacht....so einfach.
und ich schiebe nicht die schuld auf andere, ich habe euch meine sichtweise, erfahrung und die daraus folgende frustration als heiler geschildert. darauf hast weder du noch insubordinator vernünftig geantwortet. 
du hast ja nichtmal alle meine posts gelesen...sagst mir ich soll mal n heiler spielen, dabei hab ich hier in jedem 2.post betont, dass ich einen heiler spiele. und du willst mir vorwerfen ich würde flamen anstatt zu diskutieren? auf welcher grundlage baust du diese behauptung auf? du kennst nichmal meine posts!
und nun bitte an dich und auch an insubordinator, KOMMT ZURÜCK ZUM THEMA UND LASST DAS OFFTOPIC.
euch gefällt nicht was ich mache? dann argumentiert und flamed nicht rum. ich habe meine seite geschildert, von euch beiden kamen keine argumente zurück.
mfg


----------



## Gumja (26. Februar 2009)

DerTingel schrieb:


> du bist mir immernoch den beweis schuldig, dass ich hier rum flame. der kam bisher nicht, also hab ichs nicht gemacht....so einfach.
> und ich schiebe nicht die schuld auf andere, ich habe euch meine sichtweise, erfahrung und die daraus folgende frustration als heiler geschildert. darauf hast weder du noch insubordinator vernünftig geantwortet.
> du hast ja nichtmal alle meine posts gelesen...sagst mir ich soll mal n heiler spielen, dabei hab ich hier in jedem 2.post betont, dass ich einen heiler spiele. und du willst mir vorwerfen ich würde flamen anstatt zu diskutieren? auf welcher grundlage baust du diese behauptung auf? du kennst nichmal meine posts!
> und nun bitte an dich und auch an insubordinator, KOMMT ZURÜCK ZUM THEMA UND LASST DAS OFFTOPIC.
> ...


Soweit ich mich erinner... sind die meisten Buffs der verschiedenen Klassen Gruppenbuffs/auren... Wenn du also behauptest,  das du nie (oder in den seltensten Fällen) Buffs bekommst...
a) liegt das entweder daran, dass sich die Leute selber nicht buffen...
b) Oder du zu dem Zeitpunkt, wo diese Klassen ihre Buffs raushauen zu weit entfernt bist...

Wenn du behauptest, nie Heilung abzubekommen, wobei die meisten Healer eh mit Gruppenheal arbeiten udn Singleheal eigentlich nur dann benutzen, wenn die Zeit dafür da ist...
a) bist du entweder zu weit weg vom Heiler um vom Gruppenheal was abzubekommen
b) Zu weit weg um von einem "Springenden" HoT erwischt zu werden
c) in einer Gruppe ohne Heiler...

oder... du lügst ganz einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (26. Februar 2009)

Ich hab die Leute einfach nicht geheilt, wenn sie sich mit Lowlife in unsere Gruppe gestellt haben und rumhüpften. Am Ende kam für sie weniger raus, weil sie nicht so lang kämpfen konnten, wie unsere Gruppe.
Das beste, was man machen kann ist, diese Spieler zu ignorieren. Man kann sich darüber aufregen, aber wesentlich effektiver ist es, diese Leute vor sich hin vegetieren zu lassen.


----------



## Zimt34 (26. Februar 2009)

Gestern auch was lustiges erlebt: Szenario Phönixtor. Das Sz hat gerade begonnen, ich deffe mit meinem Maschinisten die Flag, von der Base sehe ich einen Runenpriester, lvl17, runterspringen. Ohne sich umzuschauen läuft er zielstrebig Richtung Destrobase, also rechts raus am Kartenrand entlang. Da er der einzige Heiler ist, denke ich noch, blöd, der sollte lieber heilen statt versuchen die Flagge zu holen. Naja, aber egal... Doch Pustekuchen, der wollte nicht die Flagge holen. Vielmehr stellt er sich an der Stelle, wo dieser See rechts (von der Orderbase gesehen) und irgendwelches Festungsgemäuer ist, an den Kartenrand mit dem Gesicht zu Wand. Dort bleibt er das ganze Szenario über stehen. 

Bitte erklärt mir, was das soll? Leechen so wie bei WoW geht doch gar nicht. Hoffte er tatsächlich, dass wir gewinnen und er den Bonus mitnehmen kann oder gings ihm nur drum, die Quests ohne Arbeit abzuschließen? Auf sends hat er ja leider nicht geantwortet, der kleine RoxxOr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auf jeden Fall, wenn dieses Verhalten Schule macht, dann gute Nacht...


----------



## Bizkit2k6 (26. Februar 2009)

Bei sowas einfach ein Ticket schreiben. Wenn er eh nicht heilt, wird ihn auch keiner vermissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@LoD_Lari
Wenn ich dich jetzt richtig verstanden habe, lässt du Leute, die aus dem Zerg laufen, um nicht zu sterben und dann nach einem Heal schneller wieder zu kämpfen anstatt sich zu rezzen verrecken, nur, weil die rumhüpfen? Es gibt zwar Leute, die hüpfen bei mangelndem Heal immer rum, einige aber hüpfen rum, weil sie schon recht lange mit 5-10% heal rumstehen, ohne nen heal zu bekommen. Da ist rumhüpfen meist die bessere alternative zum in den Chat schreiben, weil den im sz ja anscheinend eh niemand oder nur recht wenige lesen.

Worauf ich hinaus will ist, dass wenn du Leute nicht heilst, nur weil die rumhüpfen um wenigstens mal nen hot abzukriegen, dann geht da was schief. Ich habe meinen Runenpriester zwar nur bis lvl13 gespielt, aber ich habe im sz und im oRvR jeden geheilt, den ich so gesehen habe. da wars mir egal, ob der jetzt rumhüpft wie ein Känguru, oder sich hinter der gruppe versteckt, um nicht unbedingt von Range DPS erwischt zu werden.


----------



## Omidas (26. Februar 2009)

@ Vorposter



LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Ich hab die Leute[Gruppenverlasser] einfach nicht geheilt[...]



So wäre meine Interpretation des Posts von Lari. Ist nicht alles falsch was er schreibt^^


----------



## Lari (26. Februar 2009)

Danke Omidas, darum gings mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Leute, die bewusst alleine in Gruppe spielen, um mehr RP abzustauben, und dann nach Heal schreien.


----------



## DerTingel (26. Februar 2009)

Gumja schrieb:


> Soweit ich mich erinner... sind die meisten Buffs der verschiedenen Klassen Gruppenbuffs/auren... Wenn du also behauptest,  das du nie (oder in den seltensten Fällen) Buffs bekommst...
> a) liegt das entweder daran, dass sich die Leute selber nicht buffen...
> b) Oder du zu dem Zeitpunkt, wo diese Klassen ihre Buffs raushauen zu weit entfernt bist...
> 
> ...



zu den buffs. jo, es gibt viele ae buffs, aber es ist meistens so, dass die leute ihre buffs casten wenn sie losreiten/laufen. da ich als heiler nie an vorderster front reiten/laufen sollte, ist das schonmal schlecht. des weiteren wird auch nicht nachgebufft, wenn mal jemand gestorben ist. also selbst wenn ich beim start des szenarios gebufft werde, dann hält er bis zum ersten tod, danach muss ich ohne buff auskommen. 
ich habe nie behauptet keine heilung zu bekommen, aber da ich selber heiler bin, bin ich auf die heilung anderer so gut wie nie angewiesen. und der springende hot/bug...naja, in der backline die immer ein wenig auseinander steht, ist dieser hot nicht wirklich sinnig, vor allem da er stoppt wenn er den caster erreicht. 
zu den gruppenheals. m.e. sind sie in random gruppen ineffektiv, da, wie schonmal erwähnt, die leute viel zu sehr verstreut sind, als dass ich sie als zelot mit 3sek castzeit effektiv benutzen könnte. bei einem jünger/siggi mit 1sec castzeit ist das natürlich was anderes, aber wie gesagt, ich brauche selten heilung.
was ich brauche, und auch von teamspielern verlange, von denen es angeblich so viele gibt, ich aber selten welche in szenarien sehe, dass sie die eigenen leute schützen. sich mal hinten zu den heilern stellen um sie vor angriffen zu schützen. klar, ist nicht immer das spannendste, vorne bekommt man mehr ruf etc, aber wenn doch die leute wirklich gewinnen wollen indem sie im team spielen, was mir hier einige versuchen zu sagen, dann ist es enorm wichtig, dass die heiler am leben bleiben. und das passiert nicht. die heiler sind meist auf sich alleine gestellt. wenn ich mal ein paar nette mitspieler habe, dann nehmen sie sich eines adds an, wenn ich wild durch meine eigenen reihen laufe um mal irgendwie auf mich aufmerksam zu machen. aber von alleine kommt halt in den seltensten fällen jemand drauf, mal auf die heiler zu achten.
mfg


----------



## Nofel (27. Februar 2009)

Also ich hab mit meinen Jünger in etwa 60% der fälle Guard und Buffs drauf. Wenn ein Zelot nicht immer gleich nachbuffed verstehe ich das sogar. 
Nur auf Gruppenmitglieder. 1,5sek
Nur auf Gruppenmitglieder. nochmal1,5sek
Ahh jetzt hat er es gemacht.

Vorne hat man meist keine Zeit dazu und im Normalfall sollten ja nicht alle wieder am Start stehen. Gestern ist es mir mal wieder extrem aufgefallen.

In der Gruppe waren mal wieder nur 4 Leute. Feuerzauberer und Maschinist waren in eigenen Gruppen. Der Feuerzauberer hat bestimmt die Hälfte meiner Heals gefressen und ich bin dafür mit 210 Ruf raus gegangen da wir nur Heiler und Tanks in der Gruppe waren. Ohne heal wäre er mehr als ein mal gelaufen. Aber hey ich werde mich an den Namen erinnern und der rutscht dann halt mal ganz weit nach unten wenn im RvR was los ist. Meist sind es ja die selben die sowas abziehen. Als heiler ist das schon toll.
Squig war es schon schwerer wobei geht auch. Mhh kt ist voll und hier läuft ein Heiler ohne Gruppe rum. Ach ... du gehst doch sonst auch immer aus Gruppe, ich werfe dich mal raus damit wir  den Heiler laden können. Das hat die Stimmung im KT richtig gehoben. 

Ach ja wenn ihr als Heiler meckert das ihr kein Bewachen bekommt dann lest euch mal die Beschreibung durch. 30 Feet also ~10m, die meisten Heiler oder Rang DD's sind gar nicht so dicht am Geschehen dran.


----------



## Bizkit2k6 (27. Februar 2009)

Ok, sorry Lari, hab dich was falsch verstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Können es ja dann auf die Leute übertragen, die das wirklich so machen wie von mir beschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und die Sache mit dem Guard. Es heisst ja nicht Bewachen, weil man dann dem "Bewacher" hinterher rennt, sondern weil dieser einen dann Bewachen soll und möglichst versuchen sollte, in der Nähe des zu Bewachenden zu bleiben und Angreifer abzuwehren. Wenn er dir nämlich nen Guard drauf macht und dann erwartet, dass du als Range oder Heiler hinterher rennst, kann er es gleich sein lassen.


----------



## Zenotaph (27. Februar 2009)

Wir hatten mal getestet, jedem Heiler einen Tank zuzuteilen, der ihn bewacht und zwar im Wortsinn.
Sowohl gebuffed, als auch gedefft. Der Erfolg war recht durchwachsen. Auf die Vielfalt kommt es an.
Wenn man von mehreren Möglichkeiten immer nur die selbe nutzt, wird man damit berechenbar.
Der Bewachenskill ist ok, aber nicht nur für die Heiler, die eh hinten stehen.


----------



## Derrania (27. Februar 2009)

Zenotaph schrieb:


> Der Bewachenskill ist ok, aber nicht nur für die Heiler, die eh hinten stehen.



Nen IB mit WL oder WH im Assist geht auch übelst rund :-)


----------



## Zenotaph (27. Februar 2009)

Der WP profitiert auch davon, wenn er mal wieder gerechten Zorn aberntet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pilin (27. Februar 2009)

Ich Ignoriere solche leute nicht
Selbst mit so einer einstellung, die ich für assozial und kindisch halte (geistlich nicht körperlich gesehen), 
sind sie doch teil der Gruppe ob sie wollen oder nicht.

Und es mindert ja auch unsere Chancen im SC zu gewinnen wenn wir sie nicht heilen.

Einfach mal versuchen die führung zu übernehmen, dammit alle an einem strang ziehen, 
auch wenn sich jeder für ein rvr-GOTT hällt und dass abblockt xD

Bis dahin
gratz


----------



## Dodelik (27. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

also ich heil die Leute nicht.

So bleibt mehr Heal für die Teamspieler.

Wenn die solospieler am laufenden band verrecken setzt bei denen vielleicht sowas wie ein lerneffekt ein.

Wenn man die Trotzdem heilt lernen die doch nie was dazu.

Also lasst solospieler schön verrecken.

Setzt die am besten gleich auf Ignore dann spart ihr euch angeflamt zu werden.

Das wirkt manchmal wunder!

gruß


----------



## Pilin (27. Februar 2009)

Also wenn die schon so deppert sind und in ne eigene gruppe gehen 
dann kannst du nicht erwarten dass die auch noch was lernen xD

mann sollte dann mit alle mann in seine gruppe gehen mit nem kommentar wie "Sry du bist ausversehen aus der gruppe ausgetreten aber kein ding wir kommen zu dir" xD dass wär mal geil xD


----------



## Zenotaph (28. Februar 2009)

Pilin schrieb:


> mann sollte dann mit alle mann in seine gruppe gehen mit nem kommentar wie "Sry du bist ausversehen aus der gruppe ausgetreten aber kein ding wir kommen zu dir" xD dass wär mal geil xD


Die Reaktionen sind recht unterschiedlich. Das geht von kommentarloem Gruppenwechsel 
bis zu wüsten Beschimpfungen. Haben wir auch schon öfter mal ausprobiert.


----------



## Thorekantonidas (28. Februar 2009)

Kann ich den TE leider nur bestätigen. Da auf unserem Server(Hergig) die Zerstörung im rvr nichts gerissen bekommt versuchen es jetzt einige auf die oben genannte Tour. Jünger solo in Gruppe 5 oder 6. Viel kann man da nicht machen...da liegt es jetzt an Mythic das System zu ändern. Ich mach mir allerdings immer den Spaß und switche dann zu diesen Solokünstlern in die Gruppe. Das führt meist nach 2 oder 3 Gruppenwechseln dazu das diese dann genervt das SZ verlassen.

Allgemein fällt mir auf Hergig auf das die Zerstörung vom Teamplay her der Order um Meilen unterlegen ist. Prinzipiell habe ich auch nichts gegen das Verlieren in Szenarien...auch wenn es 10 oder 15 SZs in Folge sind..auf Hergig dann meist leider 500 : 20....round about. Durch das Mythic-System birgt das aber den riesengroßen Nachteil das unsere Hergig-Order uns mitlerweile sodermaßen in Sachen Ruffähigkeiten überlegen ist das man nahezu sagen kann die vergleichbaren Order-Spiegelklassen sind doppelt so stark wie unsere Leute.

Kleines Beispiel: Meine mittelprächtige Hexe (Rang 40, Rufrang 33, Equip aus FGH/Enklave, Ruffähigkeiten soweit wie möglich auf Stärke/Initiative/Kampfgeschick) gerät an einen Hexenjäger mit ähnlichen Equip(ich kenne das Equip der Witchhunter da ich noch Order spiele). Dieser ballert mir Autohits zwischen 400 und 600 um die Ohren. Und unsereins erfreut sich über seinen ersten 1000er crit. an einem Mob.


Also liebe Hergig-Zerstörung: reißt euch zusammen, bildet Stammgruppen und nutzt die Teamspeaks eurer großen Gilden. Kommunikation macht viel aus im rvr und reden geht nun einmal unkomplizierter als tippen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

